# American Idol - Season 10



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Here we are in Season 10 of American Idol. The Top 13 took their turns last night and I am pretty excited to see how things shake out as the weeks progress. Feel free to share comments here, talk about surprise upsets, voice your shock when a favorite leaves and maybe even make predictions as to who we'll see in the finals.

I haven't settled on a favorite yet, but last night I found Casey Abrams highly entertaining, with a distinctive style. Paul McDonald was an early favorite of mine, although last night his song choice didn't make him stand out to me. I'm keeping an eye on Haley Reinhart, as she has a very versatile range and can probably do just about anything. I'm not a Country fan, but I think young Scotty McCreery has something really special going for him. And for two weeks in a row, Pia Toscano has blown me away.

Here's the contestants' page of the official American Idol web site: http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/

Now, I _really_ need to learn how to record on my DVR so I don't miss any more of Survivor...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I really like James! I doubt he can win, though.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Better overall talent than the last few years.  I don't have a favorite yet.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

My favorites are Casey, Pia and Thia!!

Won't mention who my least favorite is, but cannot wait until she is voted off!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> Better overall talent than the last few years. I don't have a favorite yet.


Definitely agree with you there. Some decent singers got cut this year, who in the past would've made it a lot further.

P.S. Remember as you watch each episode to try to wait until all the time zones have had a chance to view it - or at least


Spoiler



use the spoiler thingamajiggy


. I had a tough time containing myself last night.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I need Lauren to go away, due in large part to the show promoting her and talking about her like she is the second coming of Kelly Clarkson continually. I think I wouldn't like her anyhow, but when you combine it with the producer saying she's the one to watch and the unctuous voice-overs...

Casey is such a cutie!! He is only 19 though and our love can never be! Pia, I think, has the strongest female voice.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I need Lauren to go away, due in large part to the show promoting her and talking about her like she is the second coming of Kelly Clarkson continually. I think I wouldn't like her anyhow, but when you combine it with the producer saying she's the one to watch and the unctuous voice-overs...
> 
> Casey is such a cutie!! He is only 19 though and out love can never be! Pia, I think, has the strongest female voice.


Well, I wasn't going to name names, but since you did, I agree, Lauren has to go! Thank you for saying what I was only thinking, outside my living room only anyway!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't have a favorite yet.

I know I'm in the minority, but I'm not a fan of Casey. He screams rather than sings. And I don't like Paul's voice at all. I love Scotty, but I'm not sure he can do anything but country (but he does country SO WELL!).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I love Scotty, but I'm not sure he can do anything but country (but he does country SO WELL!).


I don't think it matters how he does on Idol -- he has a career in country waiting for him.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Are they just booting one off tonight - or two? 13 is just such an odd number and I'm sure they're only allotted so many weeks.



> I love Scotty, but I'm not sure he can do anything but country (but he does country SO WELL!).


It certainly worked for Carrie Underwood. And I can't believe he's only 17! I mean, he looks it, but when you listen to him, it's a very rich, mature voice.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

There were only about two, three at the most, great performances last night, IMO.

There were a few that were just bad but the judges let them slide by...


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

Pia Toscano was a pleasant surprise when I heard her sing. I wonder why she didn't get as much coverage (if any?) before the Final 13? I'm really curious to hear how Scotty McCreery will handle singing anything other than country. Carrie Underwood was able to pull off a hard rock song, right?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Starry Eve said:


> Pia Toscano was a pleasant surprise when I heard her sing. I wonder why she didn't get as much coverage (if any?) before the Final 13?


She got some love during Hollywood Week:


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

Oooh, thanks for the vid! I had forgotten about that clip! 
I wonder why the kids' group (with their stage moms) called The Minors that everybody was also raving about didn't make it through...? There were a couple of other people I was hoping for too which the judges decided not to select. :/ I miss Simon!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Starry Eve said:


> Pia Toscano was a pleasant surprise when I heard her sing. I wonder why she didn't get as much coverage (if any?) before the Final 13? I'm really curious to hear how Scotty McCreery will handle singing anything other than country. Carrie Underwood was able to pull off a hard rock song, right?


Right now those two are my favorites to make it to the end. I've yet to hear either one hit a wrong note and my daughter and I both agreed - we're not country fans, but Scotty McCreery . . . *swoon*.


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had to abandon Casey last night.  I usually like him and vote for him, but I did not like that version of "teen spirit".  You couldn't hear his voice, he screamed, it was too manic for me.  I liked James' Bon Jovi number the best last night.  Usually I have a favorite and vote for them regardless of what they sing, but this year, I am just voting for my favorite of the night.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I had to abandon Casey last night. I usually like him and vote for him, but I did not like that version of "teen spirit". You couldn't hear his voice, he screamed, it was too manic for me.


You're just catching up to me. I wrote him off after I Put a Spell on You. Last night was just more screaming.

I'm done with him and Paul. He's cute, but his voice is getting to be like fingernails on a blackboard.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I like Scotty. He comes across like he's singing to each individual person. He works the crowd with his eyes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't necessarily disappointed, but I was surprised by who went home (instead of someone else).


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think America got the bottom 3 right. But I did think Naima would go home before Karen. I'm sure she will go next week unless she comes out smokin'!! I do have to be honest, Karen did annoy me. Most of the girls do.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think bottom 3 were the right ones, but agree that I was surprised that Karen went first, Hallie (sp) annoys me (I feel like all her performances are fake) and Naima has never been a favorite, I think that they let better singers/performers go when they "saved" her in the Wildcard show.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I was surprised Karen went home, too.  Totally wasn't expecting that, because I felt she had some good moments.

Was it just me, or were the judges being exceptionally nice this week?  I know we don't have Simon anymore, but these judges can be frank when they're not bowled over and I didn't see that this week.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the judges are being tentative. There might be a couple factors adding to it.

Jennifer Lopez is a very nice woman, clearly, and on top of that she is a woman who is still actively acting and singing. Her handlers are probably terrified of her coming across as the Wicked Witch of Hollywood.

They've decided this season to have some very prominent producers working with these contestants on a regular basis -- people JLo might not want to annoy and people with a connection to music might be wary of. Even if JLo isn't concerned, the people behind the scenes at AI might be. Is there a good way to say that some of these arrangements are the problem without embarrassing the people who suggested the arrangements?

I think Steven just seems to like even bad music if people are passionate about it. I don't think he worries about smurfing off producers, but let's face it that men can be more critical without the same stigma.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Was it just me, or were the judges being exceptionally nice this week? I know we don't have Simon anymore, but these judges can be frank when they're not bowled over and I didn't see that this week.


It's definitely not just you - I said the same thing after last night's show.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Casey


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Kavita Nalawde said:


> I love Casey


He's definitely entertaining. I'm always eager to see what he'll do each week. I'm just not sure what his niche is yet - he has such a broad range of styles. With some of the others, I can close my eyes and hear a few bars and know who it is and what kind of music suits them best.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes you are right. What do you think about Scott? I wonder how he will sound like if he is singing something other than country.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ugh, another one of those seasons where I already dread going forward. I don't do Country, like at all, so I don't get Scotty, at all. Then I listened (suffered through)  to some Josh Turner song as it was said he sounds like that and yep, sure enough, Scotty is a very pale imitation of that Josh voice. Difference being that Josh Turner can also sing in the higher ranges where Scotty totally goes flat. Thing is, he is a nice kid, so he'll go to the final for that. Darn. 

I also cannot stand that Lauren girl. Ugh. Annoying as heck. Not hearing anything special in her voice either.  Again, it means she'll go all the way. My nightmare final, Scotty and Lauren. Extra Nightmare if Jacob will make it that far too. 

At this point the only ones I care about what they might do are Paul, Casey, Naima and maybe James. Don't much care for the rest at all. 

Still wish they had put in Kendra instead of Ashhhhton for the Wildcard. 

The judges are way to nice. I miss Simon and his "being honest". There were so many cruise ship moments, lots of beauty queen moments and a few broadways the last couple of weeks that someone needed to say it. But all they say is, oh, that was nice.  

Really disappointed with this top. Especially considering the singers they had to work with. This is what they come up with? Oh well.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I too miss Simon!  It just isn't the same...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I was surprised Karen went home, too. Totally wasn't expecting that, because I felt she had some good moments.
> 
> Was it just me, or were the judges being exceptionally nice this week? I know we don't have Simon anymore, but these judges can be frank when they're not bowled over and I didn't see that this week.


I totally agree. They don't have to be nasty but I don't feel that they are being honest - some of those performances were way off...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I think the judges are being tentative. There might be a couple factors adding to it.
> 
> Jennifer Lopez is a very nice woman, clearly, and on top of that she is a woman who is still actively acting and singing. Her handlers are probably terrified of her coming across as the Wicked Witch of Hollywood.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm feeling what you're saying, Jennifer does have to be careful, her song/video was #1 on iTunes when it came out.

I think some very good ones have already gone home.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love American Idol so I'm glad to see there is a thread for it.  I definitely believe that this year we have more actual talent than in previous years.  The judges always say that every year but it's never true.  This is the first year that it's actually true.  I have to admit that one of my favorites is definitely Casey but this past week when he did Nirvana I wanted to cover my ears.  Personally I thought it was beyond hideous.  I like him though and will give him a pass.  He better never do that again though!! I also like the guy James Durbin.  I think Paul is kind of quirky and odd.  He's fun to watch and I laughed so hard when Ryan imitated his dancing.  I really prefer the new format of having the same people work with them every week instead of having a mentor come on every week.  I think it was time to stop doing the mentoring thing and I think this provides more consistency for them anyway.  I didn't think I would like the show without Simon but I am enjoying it.  I actually like Steven Tyler on the show. Don't know why.  I think JLo must have a hard time being real with her comments b/c she does currently have an active career to think about.


----------



## lawenn13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am absolutely LOVING this season. I have so many favorites that I dread the elimination show every week. 

Out of the guys I like Casey, Jacob, Scotty, and Paul. Casey is very unique and I get excited for what he's going to do each week. Jacob is unlike anyone they've had on Idol before, and I love how he puts his gospel spin on his songs. Scotty's voice is pure country GOLD. I am a huge country fan though so it makes me more partial to him. He looks kind of goofy on stage but I think he'll go far. And Paul.... oh, Paul. I fell in love with his voice after he sang the Elton John song. Like the judges said, I'm not sure if America will get him but I really hope they do. 

Out of the girls I like Lauren and Haley. Pia has a strong voice but I feel like I've heard it so many times before. I can't find anything terribly unique about her. I haven't liked Thia much since her audition when she did Adele's "Chasing Pavements". Lauren's personality is a little off-putting for me but her voice is so, so good. Haley's voice is so versatile, but I'm worried if she doesn't tone down the clearly choreographed movements on stage she's going to be voted off.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

lawenn13 said:


> Scotty's voice is pure country GOLD. I am a huge country fan though so it makes me more partial to him. He looks kind of goofy on stage but I think he'll go far.


I totally agree. I have to admit that when I see Scotty I just keep seeing the guy on the cover of Mad Magazine. Looks exactly like him! I think it doesn't really matter how far Scotty goes in this competition b/c he is going to get signed to a country deal regardless. I think the people that go country on this show are very smart. They almost always get some kind of a deal even if they only make it top 10. He seems to already have a good fan base and his voice is unique.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Holly Rose said:


> I love American Idol so I'm glad to see there is a thread for it. I definitely believe that this year we have more actual talent than in previous years. The judges always say that every year but it's never true. This is the first year that it's actually true. I have to admit that one of my favorites is definitely Casey but this past week when he did Nirvana I wanted to cover my ears. Personally I thought it was beyond hideous. I like him though and will give him a pass. He better never do that again though!! I also like the guy James Durbin. I think Paul is kind of quirky and odd. He's fun to watch and I laughed so hard when Ryan imitated his dancing. I really prefer the new format of having the same people work with them every week instead of having a mentor come on every week. I think it was time to stop doing the mentoring thing and I think this provides more consistency for them anyway. I didn't think I would like the show without Simon but I am enjoying it. I actually like Steven Tyler on the show. Don't know why. I think JLo must have a hard time being real with her comments b/c she does currently have an active career to think about.


I'm late joining in this week. Been out 'geologizing' with my field geology class. I agree with you, Holly. James is turning out to be a pleasant surprise. He didn't really catch my eye during Hollywood week, but he seems to be coming into his own more and more. It really makes a difference when they _know_ who they are as an artist. Do any of you remember Marty Casey from the INXS's RockStar? I LURV Marty Casey, especially his renditions of Creep and the Brittany Spears' song Baby One More Time. I could totally see James on that show.



> Pia has a strong voice but I feel like I've heard it so many times before.


I get what you mean, but maybe that's partially a matter of her singing songs that have already been played millions of times by other big name artists. I bet Pia, with the right song, her own unique song, could sell a lot of records. She has so much strength, range and control, it's amazing.

P.S. Maybe Scotty needs a cowboy hat?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I like Paul, Casey and James. (In no particular order.) I think they have a lot of great singers this year, so it will be an interesting season. I was shocked that Casey didn't have enough votes this week, but hoped the judges would pull through.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We are proud to have a young girl in the top ten from a small place known as "Mountain House."  Anyone else from here!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen a lot of talk that this week was a set-up. People seem to be confusing the fact that the show does know the results ahead of time, hence the tweets about a shocking result as proof of some sort of conspiracy, and like they're Sherlock Holmes for noticing. I don't think


Spoiler



Casey


 had a clue and anyone who thinks differently thinks that Jennifer Hudson has nothing on


Spoiler



him


for an Oscar winning role.


Spoiler



He


 not only became pale,


Spoiler



he


 was ashen, when processing the words that


Spoiler



they were using the wild card.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

His hands were green at one point when he put them to his face. 
Before that episode I told my hubby in jest, now that Nigel is back on the show, watch out, we might have the first contestant passing out on stage. Nigel is ruthless, he don't care. 

So now we find out that on Thursday morning on the results show day, Casey was back in the hospital for yet another blood transfusion for his condition. That is 3 in one month that we know off.  So for them to pull this the way they did, they knew exactly what could potentially happen. 

I wish Casey had puked all over Ryan just for that. On TMZ they are saying that Casey was so upset that when they left the stage he hyperventilated and went down in the hallway and the staff had to calm him. 

I imagine Nigel was somewhere glee'ing all the while. 

That was the most bizarre result show I have seen on AI in 9 years. 

Yes, Nigel is definitely back.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, I was really scared for him and kept telling my husband I didn't know why they didn't insist he sit down. I think you're right that Nigel likes drama, but I'm going to say that they didn't quite predict that. I'd said to, again, my loyal husband, "If Casey is the one, they'll save him." It seemed obvious to me that he would be one of the two or three people they'd give up the wild card for. When Randy stopped him, I KNEW they were saving him, because to not do so and not give him the dignity of a last performance, that's too much even for their mind games. Casey was in a different place though, and sure they wouldn't save him, and to have them stop him felt to him like confirmation there was nothing he could do to stay. I don't think they could anticipate the certainty he would feel that he was going home.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I am wondering which one the judges thought should have gone instead of Casey!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

One thing I've been surprised with this year is how many different styles we have. That makes it hard to whittle them down--it's not apples to apples.

I love it when JLo gets real with good advice. I with other judges would be more willing to give constructive feedback. I don't need Simon-style (although I miss him), but even Randy's gotten soft with how much he dares say.

I have no idea who could win--it's so many people's game right now.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Geesh, I was buried in the library finishing my term paper last week and missed the drama.  When I came home my son told me the wrong person!  Argh.  Anywho, all caught up now.  I'm so glad they instituted the save.  I can't imagine the stress the contestants must undergo every week.  

Last night Haley was the one who surprised me.  I thought she captured the essence of her song the best.  Sometimes I have to remind myself that some of these kids were born long after Elton John was playing on the radio every day.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I know I'm in the minority, but I'm ready to lose Casey, Paul, Jacob, Pia and Naima.

I finally figured out why I don't like Pia - she reminds me of Kara DioGuardi!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I always gauge impressions made on me by which performances I can watch again on the DVR. Some I can barely watch the first time  

I re-watched Casey, Paul, James and Haley I give props to Naima also for at least trying to entertain. 
I didn't like James early on, but he turned me around. He wants to entertain and he just has fun out there. He is like a big kid. 
Haley for me has the best female voice. I know a lot say that about Pia, but there is a grit and soul in Haley then she hasn't even let out yet. 
Casey get the best interpretation of a Elton John of the night. His phrasing was so perfect and he actually let the song be instead of trying to outsing the song. Points to Jacob *shudder. 

I am sick of Scotty who does the same ol over and over and yesterday I saw him be very pandering. Its all so calculated and put on, like that swagger or twang or whatever that affected way of singing is. So he has Elton John to pick from and what does he do? He picks the only song with "Country" in the name. Really? Lame. 

Pia gave me goosebumps last week when she had what I call the Linda Ronstadt break in her voice. But I still found her robotic then and she was even more so yesterday. Yeah I get it, you want to do ballads. Its all the same with her. Same arm movements, same built up of song, throw back the head so I can see the molars and belt. Same thing every time. 

I don't even have words for the mauling Jacob did to that poor song. Simon would have called that indulgent. Just, no. 

Stefano. Oh boy. I love that song and of course he has to do a boyband version of it. Sigh. At least he lost that weird accent he had I think it was last week. Gave it to Naima  

Lauren, why do they dress her like a worn out 40 year old hooker.  Don't like her, never have. Grinned her way through this song and the arrangement was wierd. 

I know I am forgetting someone, oh Thia.  . Vapor. If she had waited a few years. Now its like star search for kids. 

I wish I could send home Scotty, Stefano, Jacob and Lauren all at once. But alas I think I might only get Stefano gone.
My guess is Stefano and unfortunately Paul gone. Naima might be going instead of Paul, but I think they want 2 guys gone now. They want a female to win this year. 

Overall this year top 11 is way better than last year top 11. I just know that this year I will not like a lot of those that make it to the end. 

And why did Pia get to tell us what she will sing already next week. That was weird.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Does it make me a bad person that I watched Lauren fall down the stairs, like, 20 times?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't believe how the judges just LOVE every performance. No one can like EVERYTHING. I bet if I sang for them they'd love it, and that would be very wrong.

I'm so tired of Paul. He really needs to go. If I want to hear The Chipmunks singing Johnny Cash, I'll buy one of their albums. I don't care for Jacob, either. His voice is really weird, and his comments last night really turned me off. Pia sounded good last night, but I just don't like her (I think because she reminds me of Kara). I like Stefano (or Joey Tribiani, Jr., as he's known in our house), but he doesn't have the goods.

And I know everybody likes Casey, but I don't. He screams everything, and his ego is to big even for that huge studio.

My favorites are James and Scotty. Love their voices and personalities. I'm pretty much indifferent to the rest.

What do you think about the Idols?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I am getting really tired of the "everyone is just beautiful and wonderful doctrine" too this year. Come on now. These kids will go in the real world after this show. Tell them how it really is. Its patronizing. 

I don't like Jacob at all. Didn't before his insulting comments. Way to go to get voters.  

I still don't like Scotty. That was so 2nd grade karaoke Elvis to me. It was almost like a joke. And whats with those weird faces and sideways holding of mic. Just odd. But everyone seems to lurve him. He is one of those contestants that could go on stage, sit down and not do nothing for 2 minutes and people would still vote for him.  . He'll probably win. 

I actually enjoyed Paul. He isn't going to win this, but I like to be entertained more than anything. I thought Lauren was incredibly boring. Such a big song, way to big for her. As much as I never liked Kelly Clarksons voice, she wiped the floor with Lauren on this song in her season. She is 16 and they still dress her like a hooker. What is up with that. When she sang that duet with Scotty last week she actually looked like a teenager for the first and only time. 

Pia is just so boring and like ice. Perfect pony princess at a beauty pageant. Perfect notes, perfect everything, but I don't feel anything. And she can't move  

I miss Naima, at least she tried and entertained. 

I liked Hailey a lot. Of course I am in the minority but I think she has the best voice of the girls left. 

I am trying to imagine any of these kids winning and selling a lot of records and I just can't. But then I never got Daughtry either so what do I know.  

I am missing honest judging on this show. Its all bull. I don't get why they do this. 

I hope Stefano goes home. He seems to be the weakest out of the bunch at this point. But it will probably be Paul. 

Secretly I am wishing for Scotty to go home (yeah right  ) or Jacob. 

One of the things in past seasons that drove after show sales and popularity was the fan fighting and the sometimes over the top judging. It created drama. I mean remember Clay and Ruben? Or Cook and Archie?. Even Gokey/Adam/Kris had some. Even in Fantasia's season there was lots of that. They have none of that this year. Its all blandarized judging so no polarizing is happening. No buzz. 

Some of these kids will have a rude awakening when they go out there and are told they aren't as good as they thought they were. What do you mean its not good. They told me it was beautiful, Steven friggin Tyler told me everything was beautiful


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I liked Casey, James, Scotty, Lauren and Pia.  My picks for the bottom 3: Paul, Jacob and Stephano
The one I like the least of those 3 is Paul.  Who knows  I do think that they have all grown and I like that they are getting mentoring and help along the way.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like Scotty, but always thought of him as a one-trick pony. I don't think that anymore. The guy's a star waiting to happen. Country music fans will eat him up!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

I just found this thread.  Awesome.  Love this show.  The most legitimately dramatic "reality" show (because the stakes are huge, the pressure is insane and what they are doing is live and mostly unscripted).  Love it. 

I miss Simon's frank perspective too, but you know what?  I like the new judges too.  I agree that they are a little easy on everybody, but on the other hand 1) the talent is really deep this year.  Nobody has been awful.  and 2) Jennifer and Steven are giving really insightful and constructive pointers and advice.  Especially Jennifer.  They have real experience with being what these kids are aiming for, namely really talented, massive stars with long careers.  The former judges just never brought the kind of credibility that Steven and Jennifer bring.  I kind of wish Simon was there too, but this show is still really good.  Just different.  I also really like the coaching of Jimmy Iovine each week.  Another improvement. 

But as some of the other posters have been saying, the talent this years is amazing across the board.  No idea who's going to win at this point.  But if I had to bet, I'd say that when Scotty goes, most of his votes will shift to Lauren.  She will probably be in the finals.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I really like Scotty, but always thought of him as a one-trick pony. I don't think that anymore. The guy's a star waiting to happen. Country music fans will eat him up!


Last night, Scotty shocked me. That Elvis song was really good. Could be a hit on country radio right now. Maybe I had it wrong and he winds up taking Lauren's votes? I still don't think so. Her Aretha song last night could be a hit right now too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jennifer Lopez has given some constructive criticism. As much as I'm not a fan of Randy's, I do wish she would let him comment when he dislikes something without acting like he's a bad guy. Steven Tyler is a really frustrating judge right now.

I think they have to be_ trying_ to ditch Jacob -- no other explanation for editing in that quote last night. There's no way anyone there with savvy didn't know how that would play.

If Pia could get some of Haley's personality and Haley could get some of Pia's poise -- whooo doggie!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I think they have to be_ trying_ to ditch Jacob -- no other explanation for editing in that quote last night. There's no way anyone there with savvy didn't know how that would play.


I obviously missed something important! What quote?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

crebel said:


> I obviously missed something important! What quote?


I'd also like to know what this refers to.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd have to replay to get the exact words, but he was basically telling America that if we don't bow to his superb singing and think it was just beautiful, then its us that need to look in the mirror . 
Like something wrong with us as viewers if we don't like his song.

It p*ssed me off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM7cXotDMdk

should be in the beginning somewhere. I can't listen to it right now to confirm though.

And I think there was something else when he came off the stage in between breaks, but I don't find a video on that.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Lisa de Moraes of the Washington Post said:



> And, Jacob tells the camera in no uncertain terms, if he lands in this week's Bottom 3, it won't be because he failed to do a sensational job performing this song. It will be because Americans refused to look at themselves in the mirror.
> 
> There's a word for this -- I wish I could think of it. Oh yeah -- sanctimonious!


She's right.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Lisa de Moraes of the Washington Post said:
> 
> She's right.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Well,


Spoiler



Jacob did end up in the bottom three -- so ... yeah.



The results tonight were crazy!


Spoiler



I think the issue is that everyone knows that Pia was possibly the best singer, but she hardly anyone's favorite singer due to song choice and demeanor. So, relatively few people think she should be ousted right now, but they'd voted for their actual favorites. Plus, girls vote for cute boys.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm very upset with how the results were handled tonight. I feel so bad for


Spoiler



Stefano


! They made such a fuss over


Spoiler



Pia


, and acted like this was a terrible injustice to her. They totally ruined the night for


Spoiler



Stefano


 - he probably feels guilty instead of happy and proud.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well then 


Spoiler



I would have send Stefano home, or Jacob, heck they should have send all 3 home and then let the rest sing longer songs starting next week . I think Pia just was a bit bland and to perfect. And not really a favorite with most as she didn't connect. Then some think everyone else is voting for her already so they don't have too. They just guaranteed Lauren to go to the finals with now only 2 chicks left. It will be all guys going home the next few weeks. Stefano, Paul, Jacob and then Casey. I wouldn't be surprised if it will be James, Scotty and Lauren last 3 standing with James just missing the final. Then they get their all american Country final. Yuck. They get their chosen ones in there after all. Well done Nigel, well done indeed.

Looks like another final I will be skipping.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm happy with tonight's results. Completely so.



Spoiler



When Steven Tyler said that a lack of passion was unforgivable, he was right. He said it as to say America lacked passion for Pia, but actually PIA lacked passion. She was boring. She could sing, her voice is amazing. I will agree with that 100%. But her stage presence was non existent. We listen to music to be moved... to feel. Excitement, passion, EMOTION, connection... And Pia lacked every single one of those. She was voted off because a good majority of the voters were tired of hearing the same songs we've heard a thousand plus times already sang with less emotion than we've heard them sang with ever. And for me, I was tired of seeing her hold that mic up in the air like she had to scream into it to reach her top notes. Bugged the tar out of me. She was forgettable, even though she could sing. I believe she will be picked up but the powers that be and signed to a contract, but I also believe she's in for a world of training on performance.

Jacob can go next. I don't like Stefano at all... but I really really can't stand Jacob. That is who they wanted to leave. Did you all see the look on their faces when he was safe I thought Jennifer's eyes were gonna fall out of her head, and whatever message she was trying to tell Steven Tyler wasn't good! HAHA. I'm thinking maybe that kid is a handful for the show! Why else would the try so hard to sway the vote against him with his video stuff they show



I love Lauren. I just do. But I'm a country girl and I think she is beyond marketable in my fav genre. I'd buy her cd in a heartbeat.

I love James. That dude has my heart. I LOVED his performance this week. Totally loved it. Was very nice to see that side of him, and that its real.

I love Casey too. The Kelly Clarkson comment was too funny. He totally tripped up and started shaking again with nerves. Me thinks he has a crush on her too!!

Those are the three I would like to see in the final 3.

I don't like Scotty at all. Seriously. I really don't. Which sounds weird coming from this country girl. You would think that since I love Randy Travis and Josh Turner, that I would be falling all over about Scotty... but I'm not. I haven't liked any of his performances at all. I can't watch him sing, because he always looks like he's trying to hold on to his wad of chewing tobacco and poop on the pot at the same time. Totally distracting. If he makes it to the final, I will scream and you all will hear it where ever you live because it will be loud. LOL I'm not looking forward to his country cd at all, nor the fact that I know he will be on the radio at some point. Maybe age will help.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh boy, did I ever pick the wrong night to be on a long  flight with no TV.  My husband just told me the results over FB and I came here to catch up.  

Surprising, to say the least.  But just goes to show you, it's not all about vocal ability.  The power of the voting demographics can certainly make things unpredictable.  This isn't the first time the better singer went home.  Remember Jennifer Hudson? Not that they're alike, but just saying Hudson went home before others who we've never since heard from.  I really think Pia needs a song that's all her own - and maybe some time to grow. I don't think she's very old. 21?  

At this point though, I've given up trying to guess who's going to stay on.  I like the new judges too, but when Simon was on, you could count on him to inadvertently save someone by coming down hard on them. Then it seemed like everyone rushed to the phone and cast their sympathy vote.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

My wife has been saying the exact same things that ValeriGail said about the person in question in her blacked-out comments.  I'm still shocked and disappointed by the result.  Reminds me of Chris Daughtry and Jennifer Hudson.

I also agree re: the editing on Jacob's comments.  That was the only quote they had to play for him?  Nobody mentioned to him how that was going to come across?  Hmm.  because he definitely didn't mean it the way it sounded.  I think he meant it as a compliment to the song, but it certainly didn't come across that way.  Still, they could have run something else.  

I'm sticking with what I thought from the audition stage.  Lauren.  And once Scotty goes and his votes switch to hers... who's gonna beat her now?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree. I think the only reason Stefano is still on the show is he's a little cute man-boy who can sing OK ... and a major demographic of this show is 11-14yo girls .... that's one of the reasons Basket Full of Puppies (David Archuleta) almost won in 2008 IMHO.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> that's one of the reasons Basket Full of Puppies (David Archuleta) almost won in 2008 IMHO.


lol!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

All I can say is this is not a good season to be a female on AI!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well if they hadn't kicked off all the interesting females before the finals we might have had something more than pageant bots. There were a lot of really cool women in the early rounds and in Hollywood, but they insisted on putting through the pretty pony princesses instead.

Then they go and put actual musicians through on the guys side and wonder why they had 3 guys with guitar win in a row.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Well if they hadn't kicked off all the interesting females before the finals we might have had something more than pageant bots. There were a lot of really cool women in the early rounds and in Hollywood, but they insisted on putting through the pretty pony princesses instead.
> 
> Then they go and put actual musicians through on the guys side and wonder why they had 3 guys with guitar win in a row.


Could not agree more! There were some fantastic female singers in the early rounds and I was particularly disappointed that Lauren Turner (the brunette Lauren) wasn't even given a chance to sing for a wild card spot back when they picked the top 13. She had an amazing voice and she was interesting and not your average beauty Queen/Pop Star type. I was disappointed in who went home last night only because I think


Spoiler



Pia


 has a MUCH stronger voice than


Spoiler



Stefano


 and he has butchered every song he's sung


Spoiler



since getting that wild card spot


. As for him attracting the 11-14 yr old vote, I am happy to say that my 13 yr old roots for him to go home every week.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

My picks for the bottom 3:  Paul, Stephano, Jacob.  Of course, what do I know?  I would have never guessed that Pia would be sent home.  I hope the girls stay around a bit longer.  I am not crazy about Haley. She might go tonight too.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Love Scotty.  Can't stand the guy who sounds like Rod Stewart and wears the weird clothes.  Also like the Adam Lambert looking guy who wears the tails.  He's probably my favorite. Stephano is cute, but his singing, errr.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> My picks for the bottom 3: Paul, Stephano, Jacob. Of course, what do I know? I would have never guessed that Pia would be sent home. I hope the girls stay around a bit longer. I am not crazy about Haley. She might go tonight too.


I need highlights! I was at a track meet last night and missed the whole thing. (Must remember to set DVR... but first I have to learn how to program it.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

After my initial excitement over this season starting in Hollywood, I am really disappointed now. 

I am really getting sick of all they nicey nicey carp. Come on now. Scotty fumbled the lyrics even I who hates Country noticed and he missed notes. Not a peep. His weird facial stuff while holding the mic like a flute all the while leaning sideways like he is on a capsized ship? Again not a peep. And him going "back" to country? He never left it, what was that. Its like the same song each week. They picked on Pia for that, but nope, Scotty can do no wrong.

And that mess that Jacob left on that stage? Horrific. That warbling and the vibrato out of control and again, lots of flat notes. Again, not a peep from the judges. 
Lauren who was again really really boring and even more sad, yes she might have a better voice then Miley, but come one, at least Miley puts something in it, a build up, anything. Is that really praise now, you can sing better than Miley? Really?  

And as much as I like Paul and I thought he did great, if Simon was on he would have said something about Paul's disappearing voice. Dude's got nodes growing out of his throat by now. 

And then they go and praise Stephano? Really? That whiny mess? He looked like he was in pain singing there. 

So they say not a peep about any of them and then decide to critique only Haley. Really? Out of all the mess ups tonight they pick her? And then they wonder why the chicks are dropping like flies on there. Wasn't the best song choice for her, but it was certainly better than Jacob, Stefano and Scotty combined. 

Only 2 I liked and enjoyed where Casey and James. Casey because dude is good at what he does. Best singer? Of course not, but thats not always important. James I like because he just doesn't give a fig what anyone things  . That was awesome. 

I was glad though that Iovine slapped down a few of them especially Jacob. Oh snap I thought  . Dude didn't say nothing after that one. Well until he was done singing that is  

They are quite heavy though on pushing songs on them. I can't figure out if its suppose to be a test, as in, lets see if they stick to their guns or if they are doormats, or if they really thought Casey would be better off doing a Phil Collins, I mean really?  

I thought Scotty's head is getting mighty big. Didn't like his tude with the mentors. And they were right, he should have done the other song. I also believe that a lot of his nice persona is a put on. I didn't forget how he acted in Hollywood and suddenly he ate a huge humble pie and pulled out that apology back then. Didn't buy it then, don't buy it now. I think his real personality comes out more when he gets actual feedback in the mentor room and he doesn't like it. 

What happened to those great performances and theme nights from years past. I miss that. Like the moments. I thought of that when Jacob butchered Bridge over Troubled Water. I had to go on youtube and clean my ears with Clay's version from Season 2 which was fan friggin tastic. Now thats how you have a moment. 
Or David Cook, Elliot Yamin, Adam, etc,  they all had fantastic nights replay worthy. But they also got actual critiques, not all told how beautiful it all is. It made them want to do better. These kids think they are the bomb already so why bother trying. 

In the real world they will come across people like Iovine and Will I am, not the 3 stooges with rainbows and butterflies. 
They are not doing them a favor.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, pretty disgusted with the judges. J-Lo had a moment a few weeks back where she actually critiqued, but that's over. When Randy says anything negative, she talks over him. Steven is pretty much Ellen.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Steven was Paula yesterday. What was that babbling he did, was it for Jacob? I can't remember, but it was something about you move to beyond tears and all. It sounded like something they had written on a Paula cue card 5 years ago 



Spoiler



I would have liked Stefano to go home instead of Paul, but oh well. Why Jacob wasn't in the bottom 3 is beyond me. It does not move me beyond tears. .


 And Casey and Haley with their duet wiped the floor with the mess that was From Scotty to Lauren. Scotty was totally off and ripping out the ear piece didn't help at all. I didn't like the boy band either. Why do they have to share the stage when the others get a duet

Holy moly Haley kicked some butt there. Now thats how you do it. Wowzer. Maybe it was Casey, but her snake pole dancing was way toned down which is a good thing. And she looked really pretty too.

I didn't recognize Kelly when she came on. No clue who that hat dude was so that didn't help. Kelly sure changed a lot. 
I forwarded through Rhianna, don't like that stuff at all.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Haley and Casey were great together -- they should have been paired before!

I was okay with the results, but would have been


Spoiler



more okay with Stefano (or Jacob) leaving.


 There is no way either of those people would be successful even if they did win. And why does the person voted off always do their best singing job with their goodbye song?

Okay, recap for the DVR impaired:


Spoiler



Bottom three were Hailey, Paul, and Stefano -- Paul went home. This is the first guy voted off (and not saved.)

Casey and Hailey sang a bluesy piece that worked well with their growls and got a standing O. Lauren and Scotty did a duet, but he mostly mugged for the camera. The remaining guys did a medley, I think, all I can remember is Mrs. Robinson. Kelly Clarkson and Rihanna performed, but I FFed through each of their performances, just because I wanted to know the results.

They did a zombie thing during the Ford commercial, if that matters to you.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I was so happy that


Spoiler



Paul


 got the boot, until I realized I'd have to hear him sing again. Shame his voice isn't as big as his ego.

Next week I hope it's


Spoiler



Jacob or Casey's


 turn. I can always turn off the TV before they start singing.

I'm really fed up with the judges. And I really liked them earlier in the season. They're not doing anything!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Haley and Casey were great together -- they should have been paired before!
> 
> And why does the person voted off always do their best singing job with their goodbye song?


That duet was a revelation for Haley. Her best performance of the season by far I think. I've always liked her but have felt she's the only one of the top ten without a distinctive personality (as an artist, not as a person). The others are all easy to envision in their careers. But what does Haley like to sing? After that performance I can see her having a very successful stage/film career like Jennifer Hudson. That was terrific last night. I hope it helps propel her further. Casey was great too. Really good season this year.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

J-Lo asked Paul to sing Magee Mae (probably because it was the best song he ever sang), it was time for him to go, I never liked any of his performances it always felt like he was trying to be the "new" Rod Stewart.  I really wanted to see Jacob go, I have gotten to the point that I don't even want to hear what he has chosen to sing anymore, I just don't want to hear his voice because he sounds fake and forced.  Haley just doesn't have any stage presence IMHO she always looks like she's not sure what she is supposed to do and she also looks and sounds fake and forced.  I thought Lauren got lucky to get a safe this week, her performance of Miley's song wasn't very good and didn't show any personality.  I agree that the duet of Scotty and Lauren wasn't their best and Scotty really does need to stop with the facial expressions and leanings that he does, very annoying.  I thought that Kelly Clarkson proved why she was the first Am. Idol and gave a very strong performance (I love that song).  Right now my hope is for a Casey/James finale.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I liked Paul okay, but it always made me laugh when they commented on his uniqueness. J-Lo's song request said it all. I would have liked to hear him sing something from Harold and Maude/Cat Stevens for movie night. 

Haley is my favorite at the moment, but she is pretty physically awkward.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Casey/James might be interesting as a final. I'd like Haley in there as 3rd. But my gut tells me at this point, Scotty could pee on stage and he would still win it. They created a monster with all the grandma's and mama's and his awe shucks fakeness. 

I still think they want Lauren to go all the way and they are preparing for an Arc for her in the next couple of weeks. Then they'l make here over, say she's back, create a moment for her with lights, over the top praise and edit her also in the awe shucks category a la Jordin Sparks. If its a Scotty/Lauren final, I won't watch. I'd rather have a root canal then listen to Country   and so it would be a double wammy. If one of them is in there it will be a anyone but her/him. 

I still worry that it will be like Nigels other show where only one girl was standing and she beat all the guys. I think they want that for Lauren. They will throw Haley under the bus once they know the votes are coming in enough for Lauren and she'll have a shot against Scotty. 

The interesting people are dropping like flies on this show. Paul and his band have some awesome music out there and he is as far away from Rod Steward musically as you can get. This show isn't a good showcase for a band guy like that. Plus he has bad nodes and needs to take care of his voice. What a classy singout that was though. 

They'll have a ball on tour this year. And if the tour makes it here, I might actually go to see Casey, Paul, Naima, James and Hailey.

And I still miss Kendra and she would have made a real contender on the girl side.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Casey/James might be interesting as a final.


Me too. Then James would win!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmm.  Well, I really enjoy country, so I do like both Lauren and Scotty.  Remember that Lauren is all of what? 16-17 years old.  She is just sooo young and still finding herself.  I believe that she will be successful whether she is in the final or not.  Same about Scotty.  They are just kids really.
I don't much care for Haley....not sure why.  I do think that she was awful this week.  Bye, bye Paul....no loss for me.  
I admire them all for getting out there every week and giving it their all.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Haley and Casey were great together -- they should have been paired before!
> 
> I was okay with the results, but would have been
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recap, Michelle!

You know, the results would be soooo different if we got to vote people OFF, like on Survivor, instead of voting for our favorites.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> You know, the results would be soooo different if we got to vote people OFF, like on Survivor, instead of voting for our favorites.


That's certainly an interesting idea!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Then the biggest hard luck story would win though.

Another solution is still letting America pick the bottom three, but the judges pick which one leaves. Betcha we'd see that they know perfectly well that these people aren't all equal.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think voting for those you don't want works on this show. First you would have even more of a popularity contest then you already do. I also find it negative voting. They like to brag about the votes cast for your favorites on the show. 50 million votes cast. 
Its depressing more to think of someone being hated so much they get that many votes. Like what would I do, I can't stand Scotty, Jacob, Stefano and Lauren. I would have to spend my time voting for 4 people, when I could just pick who I like and vote a positive vote. 

I actually like the idea of taking the bottom 3 and having the judges say something. But then on the other hand its suppose to be America's vote. If they get to kick someone off it takes that away. 

I don't think that after 10 years doing it a certain way they can change much. I think that cat is long out of the bag. Voting patterns and age groups have changed much over the years.

Plus for me I find every year that I do not go with a majority  . I guess I flow down a different creek. I only had one winner in 8 years. I didn't watch the first season. But only one winner I wanted to win is not a good track record  . Heck, I am lucky if I get a favorite in the top 2. So apparently I am not on the pulse of what Americans like.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I actually like the idea of taking the bottom 3 and having the judges say something. But then on the other hand its suppose to be America's vote.


Yes, it is supposed to be America's vote. But the judges are supposed to JUDGE. And they're really not.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Thanks for the recap, Michelle!
> 
> You know, the results would be soooo different if we got to vote people OFF, like on Survivor, instead of voting for our favorites.


Great minds think alike!  I say that every year - and I think the producers know that voting people off would totally change the dynamic, and that's exactly why they do it like they do - much more unpredictable this way.

I do think this year the talent has been a little more even across the board than in a lot of past seasons. It's much harder for me to predict who'll be leaving from week to week this year. I wish Lauren and/or Kendra had been in the final 12 (13?) - was never overly impressed with Ashton or Karen or Naima. Those I was ready to see go, some I've been sad to see go (like Paul - I knew he'd never win but I loved watching him - he used to perform in clubs around here, maybe he'll be back sometime now that I know his name!). Some I liked at first I'm kind of over now (and they really need to throw the "pitchy" flag on Jacob...) Casey and Pia were both shocking results - but Pia's already got her contract.

I do like watching them work with the producers this year, and they get a lot of their critiquing there. Then again the producers aren't always right - I loved Casey's "Nature Boy" this week (but my daughter totally didn't get it so maybe they weren't entirely wrong). Totally loved Haley & Casey's duet this week, have watched it multiple times now - and jazz definitely isn't my normal musical preference. Yeah, the judges could be tougher on the performances, but besides the fact I think they genuinely like these kids, it's been awhile since I heard anything as "cringe-worthy" as in some years past (think Sanjaya, think Scott Savol...). I think they could all have careers in their "lanes" (at least the final 9) - Pia has her deal but needs work on her performing skills (the singing is there already) which she'll get on tour. Jacob can be the next BeBe Winans. James needs to front a metal band, Stefano needs to be in a "boy band", etc, etc. Best chance for a big career as a solo performer though? I think we're talking Scotty or Lauren, and Lauren has a much better chance to appeal to both country and pop audiences.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm really hoping Stefano goes home soon.  Of the remaining contestants, he's the least talented, IMHO.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

CaroleC said:


> I really like James! I doubt he can win, though.


I like him too - but I disagree with you - I think he can win.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I have no idea who will win this year--there are so many styles out there, that I think it'll be a matter of which style has more fans rather than sheer ability.

I'm annoyed Paul got voted off--not that he's my favorite, but it was time for Stefano to go. America needs to put the poor guy out of his misery already. He's good at what he does, but he isn't going to win.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'know I got to thinking this week - wouldn't it be funny if it ends up being Haley & Stefano in the final?  I mean they're in the bottom 3 week after week, but they're both still hangin' in there - and they both stepped up one way or another this week.  I agreed with the judges that Stefano probably had his best performance this week, even though any Boyz II Men song kinda makes me twitch.  And Haley really showed her stuff in the duet with Casey - she might've learned something there.  

Naw, I don't really think it'll play out that way, the thought of it just amuses me.


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not a fan of screamers, but I suppose it fits James Durbin's preferred metal rock style? How would you compare Durbin with Adam Lambert though?...I'm not a fan of country either, but Scotty McCreery's deep voice does sound very smooth.  I wouldn't be surprised if another country singer won idol. I bet he would sell bigtime if he could duet with Carrie Underwood!


----------



## lawenn13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was really sad that Paul got voted off. I loved him and looked forward to both his live performances and studio versions of them every week. I hate that it seems a lot of people don't like unconventional voices like his. Also, I had no idea he had been dating Nikki Reed (from Twilight) for three years! He said so on Leno. 

I would like to see a girl in the finale but right now I like Haley more than Lauren, and I know Haley is a long shot for the finale. I love Lauren's voice but she hasn't given a GREAT performance in awhile. I'm sorry but I don't care how well you sing it, a Miley song is never going to be but so great. 

I'm really, really starting to like Scotty. His mannerisms and facial expressions were annoying at first but I find myself smiling the entire time I watch him now. I can definitely see him going far in this and possibly winning. Country fans don't mess around when it comes to supporting their favorite artists. 

I don't like James at all, and I'm not really sure why. He seems really similar to Adam Lambert, but less interesting. Stefano is nice to look at and has a smooth voice but he should've gone weeks ago. He picked one of my absolute favorite songs with End of the Road and did it well but nothing can even come close to the original, in my opinion. 

I like Casey and Jacob equally at this point I think. I don't get all the negativity toward Jacob. He hasn't had a single bad performance since he's been on the show. He definitely has the best stage presence, I think. 

I'm really excited about this season because I have so many "favorites" and don't really have a strong dislike for any of the contestants. As of now, I think the finale may be Scotty/Casey or Scotty/Lauren. We'll see.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Starry Eve said:


> I'm not a fan of screamers, but I suppose it fits James Durbin's preferred metal rock style? How would you compare Durbin with Adam Lambert though?...I'm not a fan of country either, but Scotty McCreery's deep voice does sound very smooth.  I wouldn't be surprised if another country singer won idol. I bet he would sell bigtime if he could duet with Carrie Underwood!


A rare standing ovation from Simon for an Adam Lambert performance:






James is good at what he does, but Adam has more range in tone, mood, style. Like Mad World, he can be stirring and soulful, or he can be angry and raucous in the heavy metal vein. I see that he was a Freddie Mercury and David Bowie fan. Explains a lot.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I don't get all the negativity toward Jacob. He hasn't had a single bad performance since he's been on the show. He definitely has the best stage presence, I think.


I think he can sing, and he does have stage presence, but I don't like his singing style or the way he acts on stage. I don't like the way he's done any song, and he comes across as being very cocky. Not a good combination - but that's just my opinion.

DH loves him. We have interesting arguments debates conversations every time he performs. Last week was so funny - I'm sitting there thinking 'OMG, that's the worst thing I've ever heard.' DH is laughing - at Casey, I think. Turns out he's laughing with joy, and says 'WOW - That's the best thing I've ever heard!'

Different strokes...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Spoiler



James was the stand out tonight!! I think he rocked the stage and kind of blew everyone out of the park.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree B-Kay, James was delicious. He puts on the show, he enjoys performing and he doesn't give a fig who might or might not like it. That is how you do it. Kid has no filter whatsoever and I am loving it. I actually didn't like him much in the beginning for some reason. 
While he just goes and does his thing, Stefano oozes desperation and lots of grease. I was waiting for Julio iglesias to come out and bring him a bucket to catch the overflow. Holy that was bad. Cheesy mac Cheese, not even the good kind, velveeta fake cheese. 
And Jacob ugh, again what a warble mess. I don't like people that go out of their way pandering. That was pandering times 10. 

I also liked Haley, great great voice. She never gets the credit and once again the judges kind of faintly praise her while they go out of their way to undeserving over praise their 2 chosen ones, Scotty and Lauren. The bookends of the night. 

Scotty was such a joke but I am not laughing anymore. What a cocky thing he is. He knows he has this wrapped and its gone to his head. He doesn't even try anymore, he turns the perfomances into caricatures of himself. Unless of course he is serious and that is even more disturbing. Sigh. And I can't believe he cheated like this with the song. What a cop out. What, no country songs to be found written in the last 11 years? Really? Lazy choice, but again, he knows he doesn't have to try anymore so he doesn't. 

So out of seven I liked only James and Haley and could tolerate Casey. Now watch the 4 I can't stand make it all the way.  

Once James and Haley are gone from the show, so am I. 

This season started out with so much promise. Oh well.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I am about to have a "soap box" moment, does it bother anyone else that all the buzz is about how Pia was everyone's favorate one to win this year?  If that was so, how come she is no longer there?  (America didn't think so)  I thought she had a nice voice but didn't think she had much stage presence or versatility, after all, she only ever sang ballads I for one wouldn't want to go to a show and hear nothing but ballads (I would be asleep).  What did everyone think about the "rejects" (for lack of a better label) performance?  I thought it was awful and couldn't believe the comments the Judges made about it being so good!  Talk about everyone doing their own thing and butchering a song.  I don't want to hear about Pia anymore but think that is probably not going to be the case (she is going to sing on DWTS next week) and then there is the whole thing about her and Mark Ballas, good grief, enough already! OK off my "soap box" sorry.

Atunah, I agree about Scotty, he is getting to be redundant. He needs to up his game, so to speak, and quit thinking that he can continue to do the same ole thing and get by, and he also needs to quit with the facial expressions.  I would like to hear him sing something not quite country, might be very interesting.  I don't get Haley, I think she has a nice voice I just don't like to watch her perform, it looks very forced and fake.  All the comments about how great Lauren is, IMO, overdoing it.  Jacob and Stefano can go anytime now.  I really like see what Casey is going to do next, he is the only one that doesn't seem to fit in any genre.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't get me started on the Pia thing. She was boring on the show and she was boring when she sang her way through the 80's diva catalog on the talk shows after she got kicked off. She is now trying to do the Hollywood starlet thing that Kathrine MacPhee Phee tried to do back in Season 5.

Get your mug in front of the paparazi cams as often as you can, grab a so called current dude to hook up with that just happens to be on another hugely successful TV show, go out to eat and suck face in places where Paparazzi's are assured to be hanging out and then play all coy and shy. 
Then record and album and flop.   Well that is what happened to MacPhee anyway. 

Of course I could be a cynic and thing this was all planned from the beginning that she was a "plant" and when she didn't catch on as they thought she would on the show, they changed their tactic to Ommeegawd shocking boot. Wasn't shocking to me. 

She can go away any day now. But its too much fun I think once you played Lindsay and Paris and have Paps following you. 

Hopefully her 15 minutes are up quickly. Of course she and her record company will play this thing all summer with the AI tour. Betcha she has an agent, assistant and a direct number to Harvey from TMZ already lined up


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Scotty was such a joke but I am not laughing anymore. What a cocky thing he is. He knows he has this wrapped and its gone to his head. He doesn't even try anymore, he turns the perfomances into caricatures of himself. Unless of course he is serious and that is even more disturbing. Sigh. And I can't believe he cheated like this with the song. What a cop out. What, no country songs to be found written in the last 11 years? Really? Lazy choice, but again, he knows he doesn't have to try anymore so he doesn't.


I do think he comes across as cocky, but I don't see it in the song selection -- I think that's where he shows his insecurity. Remember Hollywood week when the groups were forming and he kept singing that "Baby, lock them doors" song?

Of course, Hollywood Week also gave us "nuts of wonder:









(Wow, that outfit from Gwen Stefani is probably what really got her ousted. )

Of course, none of the girls got the Hulk Hogan edit. Even Lauren, who is or was a clear producer favorite, got the stair fall. They've spent the season making the boys seem personable and the girls seem clumsy and lazy -- remember Jimmy telling Haley in not exactly veiled terms that work ethic counts?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> What did everyone think about the "rejects" (for lack of a better label) performance? I thought it was awful and couldn't believe the comments the Judges made about it being so good!


It was truly horrible. I think part of the problem was the sound system (a recurring problem, btw), but they just didn't sound good together.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoiler



Stefano


 is out. Thoughts?

I am slowly coming over to James' camp. I just enjoy watching him perform. He knows who and what he is and more than anyone I think he's grown into a performer. Haley seemed to have finally hit on the right style for her. Hope she stays with that.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The group performances last night were horrible, none of the contestants looked comfortable.  Enjoyed Katy Perry's performance, David Cook was OK and I wasn't surprised about who left.  Jacob got lucky, I think he has a future as a gospel singer, every song he sings is beginning to have a gospel sound to me (even when he sings the group songs).  Voices need different nuances with different types of music and he sings all songs the same way, no subtle voice changes.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I was okay with either of the bottom two going home. Katy Perry's costume fascinated me. When Russell Brand was on a few weeks ago, I predicted to my husband that KP wouldn't be far behind, which wins me ... nothing. I thought Aerosmith was supposed to perform this season? Steven Tyler will not say anything critical for nothing! Ryan Seacrest handed him a chance on a silver platter to say if the bottom two deserved to be there and he wouldn't go there. There is no way that these people think all the contestants are equal, and you can see it in the difference between their reaction to Pia going and Stefano going. Why can't they verbalize these things? ST is useless at this point.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I was okay with either of the bottom two going home. Katy Perry's costume fascinated me. When Russell Brand was on a few weeks ago, I predicted to my husband that KP wouldn't be far behind, which wins me ... nothing. I thought Aerosmith was supposed to perform this season? Steven Tyler will not say anything critical for nothing! Ryan Seacrest handed him a chance on a silver platter to say if the bottom two deserved to be there and he wouldn't go there. There is no way that these people think all the contestants are equal, and you can see it in the difference between their reaction to Pia going and Stefano going. Why can't they verbalize these things? ST is useless at this point.


This was at least Katy Perry's second performance on AI - last season (?) I remember thinking it was a good thing she wasn't a contestant because she wouldn't have gotten far - plus she was a guest judge during tryouts a year or two ago.

I hope Aerosmith performs at some point - they might be saving it for the finale.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> The group performances last night were horrible, none of the contestants looked comfortable. Enjoyed Katy Perry's performance, David Cook was OK and I wasn't surprised about who left. Jacob got lucky, I think he has a future as a gospel singer, every song he sings is beginning to have a gospel sound to me (even when he sings the group songs). Voices need different nuances with different types of music and he sings all songs the same way, no subtle voice changes.


Yeah, I agree that once Jacob is gone some gospel label should snatch him up - that's his strength. I'm wondering if those group performances look uncomfortable because of the choreography? They didn't sound bad, but who would've been comfortable with that choreography?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I hope Aerosmith performs at some point - they might be saving it for the finale.


I believe Steven Tyler said he'd perform with James in the Finale - assuming he makes it all the way.

He's my best bet at this point.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I'm wondering if those group performances look uncomfortable because of the choreography? They didn't sound bad, but who would've been uncomfortable with that choreography?


I disagree. I usually enjoy the group performances, but I think the last two shows sounded horrible.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I disagree. I usually enjoy the group performances, but I think the last two shows sounded horrible.


The one where they brought all the eliminated contestants back really did sound awful. Made me rethink the idea that I'd had that this would be a great show to go see live when they go on tour.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just finished watching. I don't think I need spoiler tags for performance shows right? I mean its not results and why else would one check out the thread  

So I thought James blew them all out of the water tonight. Wowzer that was good. That voice, he was spot on. And he is having such joy being on stage. I am going to be upset if he doesn't win this. Which means I will be upset period because....

Again, Scotty was awful. Actually worst than I ever heard him. Every time he tried to hold out the note instead of frieeends it came out like eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, like a goat. What was that. Horrible I thought. That kid can not hold a note. All he has is the low growl twang thing and when they told him not to do that, he had nothing. I thought he is the weakest link now in this group. 
Which is saying a lot since I usually hate Jacob more. 

Jacob, I kind of forwarded through the end, just couldn't take it anymore  . 

Lauren was boring again. I just don't hear or see a spark there. In a few years maybe. There is just no "there" there

Vocally I thought Haley was awesome, but something was off especially in the beginning. Did they mess with her monitors? She did have some "technical" issues. But her voice is golden. 

I loved the entertainment Casey gave. I just love watching him. Again, not the best voice, but entertaining as hell. Total musician. 

I was really peeved that the producers put James with Jacob. Of course they have to pimp their chosen couple again with Scotty and Lauren which I am really really getting sick off, Haley and Casey where cute. Poor James gave it his all, but next to Jacob, nothing works. He tries to outwarble everything. I would have loved to hear James with Haley. I think their voices would have been awesome together. Stick Scotty with Jacob  

So in order as I liked them tonight. 
James
Haley
Casey

Lauren
Jacob
Scotty
That is my dream bottom 3. Ain't gonna happen of course. Scotty will get his votes no matter what. But then it never was about finding the best on this show. Its more about what group latches on to whom they like best. 

My guess is Haley and Casey are both going to be in the bottom and maybe even James as people don't tend to like when Judges go overboard. Tragedy, but that is American Idol.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone watch Idoloonies? This is one of my pleasures! It usually comes out Monday or Tuesday and I think I love it more than the actual show:

http://www.tvline.com/2011/04/idoloonies-james-durbin-casey-abrams-haley-reinhart-idol/

Also, did anyone watch The Voice? Pretty awesome!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Voice was big fun to watch.  I wish they would put a twist like that on Idol auditions.

I agree with Atunah, James and Haley were definitely top 2.  Casey was good on his solo, not so much on the duet.  I like Lauren and thought she did well in both solo and duet.  I really like Scotty's solo, not his duet.  Didn't like Jacob in either one.  I think Jacob goes this week.  I didn't like James in the beginning, I now think he is on his way to win it all.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I still think that the group songs are horrible, these peoples voices do not blend well at all!!!  I am still not a Jacob fan IMHO he is getting worse every week, hope this is his week to go.  I don't think that Scotty listened well to the instructions he was given and neither did Lauren.  Haley has always bothered me, I don't like her posturing during her performances she looks stiff and uncomfortable.  I don't think Casey will win this but I like his quirkiness and think he as a great future.  I do believe that James should be the winner this season and hope that America gets it right.  this is just MHO.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Once again James was outstanding.  The James/Jacob duo was well. . .let's just say James did his best, but Jacob is so annoying.  Hope James wins this year.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought Stefano was the tween girl favorite and I was glad he finally went home - but I'm thinking Scotty is their cutesy boy now.  His charming little smirk and deep voice should have them all atwitter.  No matter what he has a career for himself.  On some level he reminds me of country singers my dad made us listen to when I was a kid and I think he'll go far.

I think James is by far the best and I'll be upset if he's not in the finals .... But I'm rooting for Seth Rogan even though I don't think he'll win - he's just so durn entertaining.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Does anyone watch Idoloonies? This is one of my pleasures! It usually comes out Monday or Tuesday and I think I love it more than the actual show:
> 
> http://www.tvline.com/2011/04/idoloonies-james-durbin-casey-abrams-haley-reinhart-idol/
> 
> Also, did anyone watch The Voice? Pretty awesome!


I loved The Voice! Which reminds me - I need to check how I'd set the DVR timer - can't remember whether I'd set it to record all new episodes or just the first one to see if I'd like it. Much as I enjoy Idol, I love that they "cut to the chase" - no really bad performances (in fact a couple of times I was saying "Oh come on, somebody push the button!!") Loved the interplay between the coaches. Hope it continues to be as good as the first episode!

Idol last night - I agree that James won the evening again. I'm hoping it's Jacob's time to leave, I liked him at first but now, not so much as a "pop idol". But some gospel label should snatch him up, he'd be an awesome gospel singer. I like Haley more and more, love her voice. I love Lauren's voice too, but I'm wondering if her youth is starting to get to her (and I wonder a bit if she was aware of the weather issues yesterday, I'm sure her little town was under tornado warnings - she seemed pretty emotional last night). Scotty has a country career no matter what happens on Idol. And I just love Casey...it's Casey and James that I look forward to every week, just to see what they'll come up with. I'd guess the bottom 3 will be Jacob, Haley (because she's been there week after week) and......I dunno. Maybe Lauren? Or maybe even Casey just based on song choice - I love that song but it's not one of the better known Carole King songs (didn't even realize she wrote it!)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was thinking of something last night. This is first and foremost a TV show. So they really love the theme for the finals. They had it with Ruben and Clay, they had it with the 2 Davids, they had it with Fantasia and Diana, Adam/Kris. 

This year, if they wanted a James/Scotty they could do the whole from the lowest to the highest notes ever sang on American idol  .
Although I would prefer James/Haley or James/Casey. I just don't think there any way to stop Scotty from the finals, short of kicking puppies on stage. And even then his frenzied fans would still vote for him


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

If Jacob doesn't go tonight it'll be a shock. I don't even think he has a good voice. He can sing, but his voice is creepy.

James is definitely the real deal. I'd love to see him win.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I worry about Haley. They just always have something about her. Its like they don't like her. And we all know that some voters are like lemmings out there. Just the way it is. It might even be Casey going home.
I can't stand Jacob, but he is the only one that covers the Church singing gospel area. Everyone pretty much has their massive fan base already built at this point, I think all but Haley and Casey. I think they are second favorites of others, but once there are only a few left, people tend not to split their votes anymore and just stick with the Number 1 favorite. 

I am preparing myself this season to be very disappointed again. I was really down in Season 2 when Clay didn't win and in Season 5 when Elliott didn't, then again in Season 8 when Adam didn't make it either. 3 of the best voices ever on that show and they didn't win. I mean what the heck. 

This year it will be James breaking my heart when he gets booted. If he makes it to the final, he might have a chance, but if he's up against Scotty, its all over. His twang, shout out to grandma's, his awe shucks stuff, his gigantic cross he wears  . 
He is like middle america apple pie wrapped in an American Flag.

Poor James with his non existent filter will continue to say what is on his mind and Ryan will continue to egg him on and for some it will seem odd and cocky. For me, he is just real and doesn't know how to hold back. But what I like about James the most is that he has such joy being there. He even put his all in the duet with Jacob, he isn't afraid to look goofy, he just goes all out every time he is on stage. 

Unlike Lauren who cries in mentoring about being scared hitting high notes.  

I guess we'll find out. Lets see which "star" is going to lipsinc their current "hit" tonight.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bruno Mars' song was pre-recorded and heavily edited.   We were watching the dog and every time it visible, it was in a different position. 

I just saw who was voted off.  I hate American Idol, again.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, ready for this to be used as proof


Spoiler



of how they never should have saved him in the first place


?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Every year I get wrapped up in some reality show - Survivor, Dancing With the Stars, American Idol, The Bachelor/ette (yes, I realize my standards are not all that high) - and then


Spoiler



some big shocker throws me for a loop and I vow never to watch that show again


. I always do.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Spoiler



Can't use any smilies as they don't get hidden by the spoiler tag lol. ARGGGGGGGGG &*%$#$. Why why why is Jacob still there. Who the heck did he pay. Ugh. Half of the entertainment just went bye bye. Thankfully we still have James and Haley, but its now all up to James to keep the entertainment coming. Cause Casey provided a lot of that on this show. We are left with meek and cutesy twangy emtpty headed child Lauren, Twangy weird awe shucks 80 year old in 17 year old body Scotty, Warbling horrible mess that is Jacob. The boring country duo and the Diva. I really hope James and Haley stick around for a bit longer or this show is over.

I really hope that when Casey comes back for the finale like they all do, he gets a chance to sing or play with whoever he mentioned in the Q and A. Ususally the special duets in the final are reserved for those that make it farther, but I hope they make an exception here. Because otherwise it will be what, Miley Cyrus as idol for Lauren?  and is Scotty going to sing with Josh Turner so we can actually hear side by side how much of a cheap copy Scotty really is? Sigh.

Interesting does not make it far on American Idol, never has, never will.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that when Casey comes back for the finale like they all do, he gets a chance to sing or play with whoever he mentioned in the Q and A. Ususally the special duets in the final are reserved for those that make it farther, but I hope they make an exception here.





Spoiler



It'll take more than an exception - Oscar Peterson died in 2007 (they did say "living or dead". I'd heard of him, but watching him on youtube is pretty amazing...and I'm not much of a jazz fan, much as I loved watching Casey. Show's gonna be a lot less interesting without him....
And it's pretty cool that on some of the comments on the videos, people are thanking Casey for mentioning Oscar Peterson....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh well  . I guess thats out then. Yeah, Casey was one of the contestants I never knew what he would do next. 

I guess we should be happy he made it this far. Considering what people vote for sometimes on this show. 

I didn't catch it, but did they mention the theme for next week? And I really want them to sing 2 full songs and not one song and a duet. They did 2 songs at top 5 up until when David Cook won, then I think Nigel left and they didn't do that anymore. At that time they did 3 songs for top 3 and only 2 songs in later seasons. They need to babble less and let them sing more. Isn't that the whole point of the show? 

I am just not a fan of the duets for judging purpose. I don't mind on results show when they do the group sings, but somebody always gets shafted (James) while others get special treatment (Scotty/Lauren) with duets. Just not fair. Its producer manipulation and I hate it.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

They are each doing two 'now and then' songs - one from the 60's and one current. And if I wasn't happy enough that Casey left, I'm ecstatic now. He was going to do Smooth. As a diehard Rob Thomas fan, I don't think I could've taken that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well that it the first time then I am glad too he isn't there, cause I don't like that song  . So unless someone else picked it I am good.  

So its 2 songs each, not just 1 song and 1 duet. Finally. This has always been the favorite part of this show when they start doing 2 songs and then 3 at top 3. I am still royally peeved that I never got that when Adam was on the show. They cheated me of more Adam songs. Hmpf. Nigel is back and so back to 2 songs Top 5. Oh yeah. 

I love it because now its her perfect time to really show what they got. Its what separates the wanna be's from the I want it. 

I fully expect of course for Scotty to do 2 Country songs   And I expect for Lauren to pull out a Carrie Underwood or such predictable schmalz.  

This is why having both on the show still is such torture for me, I do not like Country and there is potential of 4 Country songs. 

Funniest thing I found on Youtube is the fact that James the Metalhead was crowned "Country Idol" in his home area at some competition some time back. Yep James  .

Now wouldn't it be really funny if James pulled out a Country/Rock song and showed the Nuts of Wonder how its really done.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

James rocked the staged last night again, very emotional 2nd song!  Still didn't care for Jacob in either song (he is my hope to go home tonight).  Lauren & Scotty same ole, same ole, but I think they are both safe.  Haley was the surprise for me last night, I question her choice of 1st song (some Gaga song that hasn't been released yet), she did however do a decent job of singing it.  Her second song "The House of the Rising Sun" was the performance of the night.  So as much as I haven't previously liked her performances and have stated several times that I thought she look uncomfortable and awkward, she did an outstanding job of performing and singing that song last night.  If she was to sing all of her future songs that way I would be happy to see her in the finale.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm sold on James, too, B-Kay.  At first I was fairly neutral about him, but I've really come to like him.  More than anything, I feel like he's the most genuine one still there.  When he sings, I believe in the words, like he really feels them.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought James did a great job. The emotions in that second song - it just tugged at my heart.  I hope he goes all the way to win this.  

Haley surprised me too - Great job with House of the Rising Sun! 

I agree - it's time for Jacob to go.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm.  IMO Scotty won the night as both of his songs were well done.  I don't care for Haley, but I loved her rendition of House of the Rising Sun.  I love James, but think that he had an off night (though an emotional one).  Lauren had a good night and though Jacob has a good voice, he is my choice to go.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ditto on it is time for Jacob to go home (but at least he finally wore a suit that fit him properly and disguised his bubble butt).  I thought Haley was amazing and I am glad Scotty is getting his facial contortions under control because I love his voice.  James is, surprisingly considering my initial opinion, my choice to win it all.

If not Jacob tonight, then it should be one of the girls.  Lauren is good looking, has a lovely voice for one so young and is set for a country music career.  If it is one of the girls going home, I think it should be Lauren.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought it was crappy how they tried to totally sabotage Haley by talking her into doing an unreleased Gaga song, just so they could then diss her for doing an unknown song. Well duh. I mean how was she suppose to say no to a Gaga song. Why do they hate her so much. Her second song was the best of the night. 

I thought James was second best. Did he hit all the notes? No, he didn't, but he gave it his all and he puts his heart in it. They never comment on Jacob missing most of his notes in the songs, nor do they comment on Scotty basically letting the backup singers do that first song. That is something that really bugs me the most, they never criticize him for it. He didn't really sing, he just shouted the same phrase over and over, what a horrible song that one was  . I also didn't like what he did with the second, again his voice went completely sharp when he tries to hold the notes where he doesn't use his "twang" on it. He was allright, but this pimping of him and dissing of Haley is really getting old. 

And why do they treat Lauren with such Kid gloves all the time. Its like here little girl, you get a gold star for effort. She is at the top 5 at American idol, not at some local high school talent show. Her little girl routine is getting on my nerves. Just sing the darn songs and stop looking like a Deer in Headlights while doing it please. It makes me uncomfortable watching her be so uncomfortable all the time up there. 

So Haley and James owned the night for me. Jacob needs to go now. I am afraid we are getting closer and closer to a final of Scotty and Lauren, shudders. They are trying so hard to build these 2 up. I am also afraid they want Haley gone even before Jacob. Reason being that Haley can sing circles around Lauren and might endanger their chosen finalist. I said early on, they want Lauren to be the last girl standing so she can go all the way. 

I hope voters have something to say about it, but I have no hope there. Americans love Country stuff so there is that. 

But I really have to say that first song Scotty did was just horrible. Is that what Country is now? 

I am still giggling at Jacob singing "No Air". Another horrible song and doing both voices of the duet, what was he thinking.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Scotty


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Jacob was actually getting worse each week, capped off by a truly horrible No Air. I'm so glad he and his attitude are gone.

Lauren should be next - then we'll have a horse race!

James is AWESOME. I'd love to see him win.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

I had James in the top three from the beginning. Haley has made a tremendous comeback. I like her. I think it'll be those two in the finals.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

From the beginning I thought it would be James and Lauren in the finals.  I think James will win it now thanks to the emotion of his second song.  How can you not love him?  If Lauren doesn't get over her fears, then she'll probably go next week.  Never really liked Haley until last night's House of the Rising Son.  She nailed it.  Don't know if she can repeat it, though.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Lieber and Stoller theme this week? Boy, Nigel went deep into the Crypt on that one.   
Yikkety yack  

And with Lady GaGa mentoring, this is either going to be hilariously bad or fantastic. 

Let me guess, Scotty will pick Hound Dog since that would be such a stretch for him  

For some reason I am really really curious what James is going to do  .
And to see GaGa and Lauren, 2 universes collide   and Scotty with her OMG  . He'll be clutching that cross of his like he did last week


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, whatcha think?  I think that they all had good moments and some not so good moments.  I'm not sure about James "Don't Stop Believing" I think that the Glee kids did it better but loved his second song.  Scotty, nothing much new, did anyone else notice how he kept his arms bent and flipped his hands around?  My GD noticed before I could say anything to her and made me laugh with her deminstration of his movements.  We also talked about the facial expressions he puts on during his performances.  I have decided that he really looks like Howdy Doody and that's what I think about whenever he sings now.  Lauren did better this week than I thought she would.  Hailey really got a rough time last night with her Earth Song critiques, I personnally didn't see anything wrong with her choice of song and thought she put a lot more of herself into that song than many others she has sung and been praised for.  I (hate to admit this) loved her 2nd song and thought Gaga really helped her put some feeling and performance in that song.  I agree with the judges in that I thought it was her best song of the season.

Who should go home?  If the judges have their way I think it will be Hailey, so far she has not been able to pull together 2 really great performances and last night was no exception.  I'm over the Scotty thing, no matter what he sings now it all sounds the same to me.  He will have a pretty good career regardless.  I think that the final 2 will be James & Lauren (although I don't think she has matured enough to handle the pressure).  Tonight should be interesting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My thoughts about last night agree with yours almost completely, B-Kay.  However, I am hoping enough people were irritated by the way the judges were slamming her that they will call (I did).  Hervoice and look can carry her through a not-as-well-known song.

Much as I have been a Scotty fan, I think it is time for he or Lauren to go home.  I like both of their voices (although the "twitchy" eyes while Scotty was gyrating last night were completely obnoxious), think their careers are guaranteed, but they do the SAME thing every week.

I will be upset if Haley goes home, no way will it be James, probably Lauren, maybe Scotty.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

For me, Haley moves me every time I hear her sing.  Then I should really just mute the TV while they judge.  They mess with her on purpose and I hate to see people treated badly.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I did like Scotty a while back, but have since decided that I can listen to Randy Travis if I want to hear him.  I think the voting and the uhh, drama would be more intense if they wrote into the rules a non-compete clause for those who don't win.  Like, you actually can't sign a contract for a certain period of time.  Everyone seems to think if they made it to the top 3 they're ok whether they win or not and something like that would just shake it up a bit.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Haley is my girl. She deserves criticism sometimes, but she's not the only one that deserves it -- just the only one who get it. Really, no one else got boo said to them, and Randy said everyone was his favorite for the first round, other than her? Scotty's got a great voice, but he will always pick the safest song, will always mug for the camera. James has talent, but will screech if you let him -- and they let him. Lauren also has talent, but her parents should have kept her off the show. She isn't ready for it -- anything other than praise, and she folds. And that whole, "I can't sing the word evil because I don't want people to think I'm evil thing." Seriously?

Here is why Haley is my girl:











Lauren is her match vocally, but never seems to feel the words. She doesn't have the life experience and she seems to be missing either the imagination of the confidence to fake it.

Haley very well might go home tonight, but my first pick would be James and second would be Lauren. I don't think anything will oust Scotty, and all his bad habits are reinforced. I see him as having tons of potential -- and ending up disappointing because of lack of guidance to make him come into his own.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Scotty should go. Enough already.  The man has a career ahead of him.  Actually, when we had the top 12, I thought Pia and Scotty should have both left the show because neither needed Idol.

Did you see that Paula signed onto Simon's X-factor show.  How convenient. 

One last observation....Seacrest needs to get off the tanning bed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was most disgusted with the pandering Scotty did. To sing a 9/11 song now, when he was only like what 6 years old when it happend? Throw in the Jesus, god, America, Country. I was expecting him to walk around with the flag draped around him. Then Randy topped another cherry on top of that with the "This is where the country is now" . I sure hope not, part of the lyrics where something about not knowing the difference between Iran and Iraq and not to care. But lots of jesus in the song. I like to give Americans more credit then that. 

This was even more pandering then when Kristy Lee Cook in season 6 I think it was sang God bless the USA with flag background and all. I just absolutely hate that kind of pandering and especially to use such a tragedy to win a singing competition. Ugh, I don't even have words. And I didn't like how he acted with GaGa. Clutching the cross again? Really? 

And to top if off he was fake strumming the guitar. How stupid do they think we are. Nothing worse than fake playing. 
Its dishonest. 

And what was with Lauren the cry baby and not able to sing Devil. Are they for real? What kind of backwards hole did she come from. Did they both have to be sprinkled with holy water after that night? 

That show left such a bad taste in my mouth, digusting. And how they piled on Haley and of course, only Haley. No comment when Lauren runs out of breath on every note, no comment when Scotty turns in a performance that was more ridiculous than some of the joke contestants they have on. What the heck has happened to this show. 
And what is the matter with Randy and JLo. What did Haley do, hit on Jlo's hubby or something? 

I would like for James to take it all, at least he entertains and enjoys. I would like it a James/haley final. But my prediction is that we will have a shock boot. Since Ryan brought up Daughtry last night. That means James is going home and then everyone is going to hate on Haley even more, guaranteeing their chosen Lauren/Scotty final.

It will be a God and Country and Applepie final and this Heathen wont be turning in to that mess.  

Although I wouldn't be surprised if Haley goes. Then all those outraged at how she was treated will transfer their hate to James and we still end up with the same final. AI get their win either way. 

So tonight we will have Jordin Sparks, Stephen Tyler, Lady Gaga and someone else I forgot now on one show   


Oh, and Lady Gaga's shoes had a clear Schniedelwutz heel.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Assuming Lauren goes home tonight (she's definitely the worst singer of the four and I worry about her because I don't think she's mature enough to handle any more), I think it'll really get interesting. Haley, Scotty and James are all fantastic singers and very good performers. I'd kinda like to see a James/Haley finale, but I think Scotty's just too popular.

The Washington Post's Idol blogger (who's always hysterical) described Lady Gaga's appearance as Carol Channing in Rocky Horror Picture Show.  

Go, James!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Not happy with the first named "safe" and in the top 3 - not happy at all


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

WE WAS ROBBED!!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, that's that. Terrible tragedy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG!!


Spoiler



Atunah, you absolutely nailed it!


 Did America really vote like that


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My only reaction is WTF?  Sorry. 

The only good thing about the results tonight is think about how fantastic of a career Daughtry has gone onto having after being slighted at the same point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Spoiler



I wish I had been wrong. I watched that show too many years not to pick up on certain signs. Plus, both of the duets where country songs, how convenient. And Lauren and Scotty were heavily featured in the Windows 7 talking to home feature. Insert sad face here. I felt so bad for him. I knew as soon as Lauren was declared safe first that he was gone. Putting him with Scotty was no suspense. And he knew, its like we watched his heart break in a million pieces right there. He knew, everyone knew. All the while Lauren was sitting there with her bitchy smirk. Then someone from the audience, her family I assume told her to go get her face on camera by hugging James.

Well I am done with the show. Not even for Haley can I sit through SIX friggin warbled Country god and Jesus songs. Since they will be singing 3 songs now. I just can't do it. Horrible horrible season.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Amen, Atunah.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am here with a different point of view.  I like country music.  There, I said it!  I am happy that Lauren, Scotty and Haley are all in the final.  Truth be told, I would not have been disappointed with James there either.  I have enjoyed this season and feel that these 4 are so much better than the final 4 in the past few season.  Maybe ever.
So, I WILL be watching and enjoying them all.  I just can't get that worked up over a reality show.  Too many other issues in this life.
Now, I can't wait for the premiere of So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I like country music too -- and like both of these people. However, Scotty has hit a wall here where he's all facial tics and corniness and Lauren is too young and naive. I did like her in the duet tonight how, quite a bit.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Spoiler



Very sad. Very very very sad.

He was by far the best of them all. He performed. Seriously performed. While Haley and Scotty looked like puppets on a string on stage.

I love country music. LOVE it. But I don't love Scotty. He's so copy cat, meshed up elvis/randy/george.. that there isn't one thing original about him. I have liked his performances over the last three weeks better, but by no means should he have beat James to the final. Lauren has been my fav girl from day one. If james hadn't won me over, she would have still been my pick to win. Haley gets on my last nerve. I find her smug and conceited. Her style of growling on every song is just too much, and I love a good growly song! I can not fathom how in the world she made it this far, let alone beat out James for the final!! This is seriously some messed up stuff! Surfing around the web tonight, there's outrage everywhere. It is seriously unthinkable that this is how America voted.

I have my theories. As I guess everyone does. But I'll just let them stay unsaid because it makes no difference. Its still gonna suck regardless.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love country music too so I'm excited that we have 2 country singers near the end! I was sorry to see James go and would have rather seen Haley go home. I think this season has had the most talent. I really don't think James or any of the ones left have to worry about getting a recording deal.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I love Country Music, too. The guest acts could have used some work. Hated the song by Jordin Sparks, "I'm a woman, I'm a woman, yes I am." Lousy lyrics. Also disliked Enrique and Lady Gag.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Late to the party, but I've been down with strep throat.  

Twitter was all abuzz the moment James got booted. Lots of shock and disappointment.  The thing about James that got viewers behind him was all that he's overcome to get this far: Tourette's and Asperger's. All the angst of his younger days, all the heartache, the dreams, the courage and passion, came out when he performed.  Whether you were a fan or not, he's memorable. I wish him much success and happiness. This may have been the end of AI for him, but as for everything else - it's only the beginning.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Even though Lauren & Scotty both will have a career in Country music I don't think either one of them are ready nor have the talent that James showed throughout his stay on AI, he has the entire package, musicality, performance and a true vision of what he wants to do.  He will still do all of those things as will Casey.  All over the internet there were comments about Pia and how everyone thought she would be the one to beat, if that was so she would still be there, America voted and she was not their pick, I personally will not buy her album as she was not my choice and I really didn't like her performances.  As far as Hailey is concerned as any of you who have been following this thread know I have not really been a fan, however, these last two weeks I think that Hailey has turned her performances around and has done some of the best performances of this competition and in my honest opinion I think she can take the top spot if she continues to perform at the top of her ability.  I was disappointed with last nights outcome but only because we won't get to watch James perform for the next couple of weeks and will have to endure Scotty's weird facial expressions and Lauren's teen drama.  The judges now need to keep their critiques to the bare minimum and let America decide who we want to see win.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Twitter was all abuzz the moment James got booted. Lots of shock and disappointment. The thing about James that got viewers behind him was all that he's overcome to get this far: Tourette's and Asperger's. All the angst of his younger days, all the heartache, the dreams, the courage and passion, came out when he performed. Whether you were a fan or not, he's memorable. I wish him much success and happiness. This may have been the end of AI for him, but as for everything else - it's only the beginning.


What she said.

I had strep once as an adult, and it's the sickest I've ever been. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a spliced video of James singing on Leno yesterday. I am just baffled how he is gone yet the 2 boring teenager Country things are still there. I mean, what the heck  . Its like going from a full fledged entertaining concert to turning the lights out and putting up the chairs.  

His voice is spot on, his energy is amazing. Heck, even Pia when she was on Leno just stood there like a stalk of celery with her trademarked one arm moving. 

At least he seemed ok now. They go straight into rehearsals for the tour so he'll be busy.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

He does sound okay. This is from a recent interview:



> "When you're up there and Ryan says you're going home your first instinct is, 'Gosh, I wanted to win and it feels like I failed,' " James told us. "I kept thinking about it and I haven't failed at all. This is just the beginning. It's like a roller coaster, but it's not how you'd think. You think while you're on Idol it's doing all it's turns and loops and corkscrews, but that's not it. Idol is still clicking up the track before it drops into the craziness. I'm still clicking up the track. It's amazing. It's still emotional.
> 
> "Looking back, the whole reason I auditioned in the first place was because I couldn't afford diapers, and I don't think I'm ever going to have to worry about affording diapers now."
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

4Katie said:


> WE WAS ROBBED!!!


My sentiments exactly. I don't doubt James will have a great career, but he was robbed!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The story isn't over yet. For the first time ever, Idol let the 4th place finisher have his big homecoming. Apparently the town lobbied for it, and Idol finally caved (although it won't be televised). Over 30,000 people turned out! There are some really great pictures here:

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/rss/ci_18050392


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait until they show the edited home town visits on TV. Lauren gets the visit to Tornado damaged hometown visiting 11 year old kids while crying, Scotty gets Josh Turner with his band sing that stupid light outs song, and Haley gets the cold rained out Chicago concert  

I actually watched Scotty with Josh Turner and it really did not do him any favors. First they both sing at the same time and every little nuance and mannerism of the song is the same. Scotty copied him so exact its kind of creepy. Difference though is that Josh had a much richer voice and can actually support the middle range much better. He also doesn't have the Hip Hop hands with Flute Microphone Scotty loves so much  . I guess I don't get it, why would one want a cheap copy when you can have a better looking, more adult man that can pull it all together.   Strange that. That song needs to be retired period though. 

Reminds me of the little girls that practice singing Beyonce in front of the mirror step by step, note by note. 

Usually they don't show any home town visit until the result show to not sway votes. But since they now have a 2 hour performance show not the usual 1 hour, I bet they'll put some of that in. 

Glad James got a little something with the hometown visit. My guess is though that part of that is him living on that side of the Country. I bet if he had been from the East Coast, they wouldn't have bothered. They really are very busy and James said he only had 40 minutes of sleep when he went on Leno. 

James said he gained 30 pounds while on Idol  . I did notice he got bigger and bigger, he looked thin in the beginning.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think this will be another season where the one(s) to make it big in the real world will now be the Idol winner ....


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Of the three left, there have been instances when I thought all of them should have gone home at one point or another!

They should have canned this show when Simon left...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm still reeling over Michael Johns being voted off.


----------



## lawenn13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was not shocked at all that James got voted off. I had no feelings for him one way or the other most of the time. It didn't seem very original to me like it did for a lot of other people. I constantly had a been there, done that feeling during the bulk of his performances. 

I LOVE Haley. She has such a unique tone and doesn't pull the innocent shtick (LAUREN) to get votes. I really liked Lauren in the beginning (especially when she sang with Steven during her audition) but she cannot pick a song to save her life. I will say that she did much better this week. She needs to stick with the songs that are bigger if she wants to show off her vocals. She just needs to try harder and push herself a little more (a lot more?). I definitely think she has the talent but I'm not sure if she has it in her to bring it out in the next few weeks. 

I love country music so naturally I like Scotty. I just don't love him. I get that same been there, done that feeling with him too most of the time.  He is entertaining though, that's for sure.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I am here with a different point of view. I like country music. There, I said it! I am happy that Lauren, Scotty and Haley are all in the final. Truth be told, I would not have been disappointed with James there either. I have enjoyed this season and feel that these 4 are so much better than the final 4 in the past few season. Maybe ever.
> So, I WILL be watching and enjoying them all. I just can't get that worked up over a reality show. Too many other issues in this life.
> Now, I can't wait for the premiere of So You Think You Can Dance.


I like country music, but was really cheering for James because he's the most entertaining and exciting to watch, for me. The longer I watch AI the more I wonder if the voting is driven by tweens or high school aged people? Do you all think that the 17 year old contestants have a broader fanbase from the get-go because classmates and their schools get behind them, whereas someone like James who's been out of school awhile and might be a bit of a lone wolf by comparison, also might not have the built-in fanbase?

Honestly, I'm at the point where I'd like the judges to choose which of the bottom 3 is to go home every week.

And yes, I'm really looking forward to So You Think You Can Dance!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I do think the changes in voting and technology have a lot to do with who ends up winning now. First season watched was #2. I remember voting my fingers bloody for 4 hours with one cellphone and home phone for Clay Aiken. I got exactly 1 vote through in 4 hours doing that. Texting wasn't as wide spread yet them, heck I still only have a dumb phone. 
This year they added online voting and although I haven't tried it, I read that it goes through facebook.

And although many age groups are on that site, lets face it, the demo is probably more towards college age.

I only voted for James this year a few times, but didn't get through at all and the days of me sitting on the floor voting for 4 hours are over . Getting to old for that stuff.

I only voted for very few contestants over the years, Clay being the one I never missed, I didn't like anyone in #3 or #4 well enough to bother, I voted for Elliott in #5 as I thought he was the best. In 6, I voted a little for Blake as I thought him different and I couldn't stand Jordin-Iamonly17!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Then in #7 I finally for the first and only time so far, got to see the one I wanted and voted for win. David Cook. I guess one in 10 years isn't a good track record 

But by that time I think voting had already shifted. I remember reading about the voting machines and blocks set up by Archuletas church folks and in his state at the time. They had public voting banks set up paid by the groups.

When Adam didn't win in #8, I knew the Shark has officially jumped. I try to block out #9. 

So this year you end up with 3 teenagers in the top, 2 of them way young. I think that is what they wanted. I believe they lowered the age requirement for girls just like Lauren. I wouldn't be surprised to find out they did it just for her. Considering Tyler called her the winner at her audition and Nigel Lithgow was babbling early on about a audition with a 15 year old girl from the South.

I do think teenagers can get obsessive with the voting more so than "older" viewers. But they are also much more fickle, which would explain some of the lack of sales and success of the eventual winners. Those that actually end up buying the records in the end, aren't the ones voting on Facebook for hours while holding 2 phones .

After the season, the kids move on to the next "thing".

eta: I add for those that don't know, but James won "Country Idol" a few years back. I think he could have out Countried Scotty any day on the show if he had wanted too. I think he actually did just that in that duet they sang on the result show. 
Here is the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEXs1GnnzR4

and what makes me most sad is that James wanted to sing this song next. It makes me ball up in a corner and cry to realize I am being denied hearing that . He is singing it here at a crappy karaoke bar on a crappy system, imagine how that would have sounded on the AI stage *sobs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiVe5qlP_OQ


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK everyone, what did you think?  Once again I think Hailey won the night.  Everyone did a good job Scotty & Lauren both sang predictable songs which in my opinion is the same ole same ole.  Hailey sang songs that I have heard but I don't know all the words to or visualize the original performer singing the song.  I can't decide if the Judges were trying to sabotage her by the comments and praise they rained on Hailey, I think most people don't want to be told which singer was the best.  Tonight's episode will be interesting (and probably too long).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd give he first two rounds to Haley, but round three was pretty much a three way tie. I think everyone did a great job, although I think the changed lyrics were hard for Haley.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

*sigh. Sometimes I feel like I live on a different planet then the majority it seems, and the judges. Hailey left both of the "kids" in the dust. I mean it was like watching a show with 2 high school talent show contestants and then the guest star came on and did some performances. Scotty really strained on the first song a lot and on the last one he did. Plus really, him singing about a old singer and his wife in bed? Really? 
He picked a predictable easy very well known overplayed song for himself. Anyone that can reasonably hold a note can do well on that song as everyone sings along. Heck, I don't like Country at all and I know all the words to that one. Just to show how much that song was played anywhere. But he strained a lot on the higher notes, there is no vibrato in his voice up there. 

Lauren forgot the words and stopped singing in the middle of her middle song and they gave that round to her? Really? WTF. And again, easy breezy songs for both of the kids, while Haley sings a Zeppelin and then is given Alanis one of the most known female voices in pop out there. They should have given Haley Kelly Clarkson, Whitney or someone like that and lets see how she would do with on a song sung by a well known artist like that. 

Haley sang 3 difficult songs and knocked them out of the park. Lauren sang 3 easy breezy songs, forgot the words, stopped singing, didn't hit many notes. She also keeps looking at the floor to make sure she hits the marks. 
If she had waited a couple of years then maybe there is something, but right now, there is no there there, nada. Like nobody is upstairs and that timid baby talk and singing is getting on my nerves. Just sing the darn notes, you can hit them.

Don't even get me started on Scotty. He was the very weak link last night and it should be Lauren and Hailey to the finals. Lauren does have a nice tone to her voice and if she would just breathe and let lose she could do it. That Dance song thrives on the glory notes the Daaaaance is the money, but she didn't do it. Very timid. Its age plain and simple with her. The voice is in there. And to me that means she at this time does not deserve to win over Haley who is just miles better. 

Should be all girl final, will be Country bumpkin final. I don't know if anyone knows about DialIdol. Its a program that downloads to the computer and you dial the phone that way, phone line in the Computer and so it counts the attempted votes for contestants. For years now Dial Idol has been very reliable to predict at least the bottom, but more reliable who is leading. Scotty has been leading all season. He has 66% while Haley and Lauren share the rest of the points with Haley being last. 

It doesn't matter anymore at this point what Scotty does, his fans will vote no matter what. Short of kicking some puppies, he has this in the bag. Oh well, if Haley is out tonight, I have no interest at all in the finale performance and I will record the result finale so I get to see James, Casey, Paul. 

It was bad enough for me to suffer through 3 country songs last night, at least I had Haley in between, but I can not torture myself for nothing but  . At least not from those 2. 

I have watched this show for 9 years now, and this year is one of the weirdest in terms of talent early on and what we ended up with in the end. I am like


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> And yes, I'm really looking forward to So You Think You Can Dance!


Oh, oh, me too, me too! My daughter's home from college for the summer, so we'll be watching together.

Of the three, I'm pulling for Hayley now. Lauren's grown a lot since the beginning and I just think Scotty needs some time to develop, but they've both had decent moments. Hayley's just more distinctive to me and every now and then she does something that sounds pretty cool.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Still bummed that James won't be in the final to sing with Steven. That would have been seriously cool.

It's nice to think back to Daughtry and others who have made it big w/out winning, because my favorites didn't get to the top 3. I'm not all that passionate about any of the ones left. Usually I have one I'm really rooting for.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

AnnetteL said:


> Still bummed that James won't be in the final to sing with Steven. That would have been seriously cool.
> 
> It's nice to think back to Daughtry and others who have made it big w/out winning, because my favorites didn't get to the top 3. I'm not all that passionate about any of the ones left. Usually I have one I'm really rooting for.


Same here, Annette. I'll tune in just to see how they do, although I'm indifferent about the outcome.

So we're down to Lauren and Scotty.

Hey Atunah, I agree the voting system is wanky. I remember the days of dialing and dialing and dialing and I only got through ONCE. I don't have texting either. I have voted online in the past (can't remember if it was earlier this AI season or for something else?). But at any rate, I'm not sure the outcome is truly representative of what the majority of viewers or buying public support. The real measure of success is in what happens afterwards and whether or not they're able to use this exposure as a stepping stone to a lasting career.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Haley sang 3 difficult songs and knocked them out of the park. Lauren sang 3 easy breezy songs, forgot the words, stopped singing, didn't hit many notes. She also keeps looking at the floor to make sure she hits the marks.


Minor point - Lauren didn't forget the words - she forgot to change keys, realized it and stopped and got back on track. It didn't sound awful because she stopped herself in time, but I noticed when it happened and Randy talked about it (saying "modulation change" instead of "key change" but I reckon he knows the terms better than I do...)

I was hoping for an all girl finale. I've loved Lauren's voice from the beginning but she is awfully young and it does show at times. But I think with more training and age she can be an awesome performer. (And she's from Georgia, I'm from Georgia...) I've been over Scotty for a while - I'm not a huge country fan (although I like some of it) and I recognize his talent for the genre, it's just not my thang. I was never a huge James fan either - never quite got past feeling like he was Adam Lambert Lite. It was hard to pull against him though because of his story and because he seemed to be having so much fun performing. I do like Haley's voice a lot - it's distinctive & I tend to like the folks with quirky voices (and the classic rock). She absolutely sang the toughest songs of the evening this week and I thought she did them all well, although it sounded like her voice was feeling the strain by "You Oughta Know". She was my choice.

I read an interesting comment somewhere - that Scotty's style isn't really the way Nashville's going right now, they're going more towards artists who can do the crossover thing - so the folks who'll be producing the winner might well be hoping for a Lauren win (she hasn't done it much but she can cross over a lot better than Scotty the Body).

Oh - and I wonder if dialidol isn't a little less accurate this year because of online voting - I haven't checked there often, but after the final 4 performance they had Haley last, but James was gone. So I suspect the online voting skews their results a bit.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, dialidol is just a small gauge. They had Pia save I think when she was booted. They had huge amount of votes there this week, if they are truthful about it that is. 

I just don't see how even Lauren can stop the monster they created with Scotty. Not that I care either way, for the first time in 9 years watching the show, I deleted the season pass off my uverse box. I set a separate recording for the results show only to see other contestants and to forward through the rest. I even watched Fantasia/Diana and I didn't like either of those two, so that is how much I dislike the 2 left this year. 

I understand that some like contestants more if they come from their hometown. Its not something I can relate too as I couldn't really care less  . For me you either good, or not. Don't really care if you are my neighbor. Thats just me though. 
We had one from right here once, Haley Scarnato and she was a travesty  . Horrible.

My hubby and I watched the results show and with the hometown visits, usually they get me. I remember balling my eyes out with Elliott Yamin and his mother. But for some reason Lauren's left me completely cold. I don't like it when the show exploits the tragedy of others to further one of their chosen one, that that is what it felt like to me. And that isn't anything against Lauren, who I am sure didn't have much say in the matter where she was going or not. 
But holy cow what was with her mother, that black eyeliner all around the eyes and that dead thing on top of her head  . No wonder she always looks horrible on the show. Only time she looks nice and age appropriate is at the mentor sessions and some results shows. I don't get it. 

Hubby was commenting on the over the top screeching crying girl children in the hometown visits  . I mean really? Its not the pope people  

Oh well, they can Hee Haw each other to death next week for all I care.  . Just to make this clear, although I do not like Country at all, I do listen to some and I always watch their award shows. I appreciate some of them very much. I really like Miranda Lambert and I was pulling for her on her season of Nashville star. I just don't think either Lauren or Scotty have it. 

So many better voiced blonde Country chicks already out there. I actually think Kristy Lee Cook who was on with David Cook seasons, outsang Lauren on that song they both did on the show. Its on Youtube. Kristy sang the heck out of it and her voice is much much better. But she wasn't only 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I hope Haley gets some kind of contract, cause Jimmy isn't going to sign her, they never liked her. But her voice when she is on like on Rolling in the Deep or House of the Rising sun is golden. She has that yearning break in her voice, that raspyness that really sets her apart. With the right songs and with her already great personality she could have a chance. 

I worry about James though. The tour is until I think October and that is when the real world comes back. I hope he and Haley have a project in the mean time. 

One curious thing is about Pia. Jimmy made such a big deal out of saying she'll get signed and he'll put a short album of her out before the tour. Once she did her Hollywood starlet round, haven't heard a beep. I guess her 15 minutes are ticking. 

I am looking forward to seeing who they are going to pair with whom in the result finale. The top 4 or so usually get so sing with either one of their idols or some thing like that. Maybe James will sing with Stephen Tyler after all then. 

Unless they are making all of them pair with Country folks. They made everything else in the last couple weeks country, the duets, the Ford commercial. Maybe they are trying to out do Nashville star or something.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love country music and I think both these kids are sweet but I am not blown away by either. After James got knocked off it was just all too clear it is about the tweens who will call and vote for hours. Good for them, I really can't complain too much cause I never vote. I will say, by the order they showed the "going home" stories I knew Halley was out. No way they were going to make us all cry with Lauren's tornado devastated hometown then kick her off. Nothing is by accident on that show.

I am just excited, like some others mentioned, that So You Think You Can Dance is coming back! That is _my_ show!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the voting for Idol always boils down to a popularity contest by the time they get down to the final six or so.  That's usually when the really gifted singers and musicians start to go.  

That said, I was really angry with what the judges did to Haley on Wednesday.  That Alanis song, while a good song in and of itself, and one that Haley sang really, really well, was a  terrible song choice for that show.  The mainstream voters (95 million?!) like friendly, upbeat, and wholesome.  And they stuck Haley with angry, edgy, negative, and sexual.  That was a poison pill.  And for people who constantly harp on "choosing the right song for this competition," I don't believe they didn't know that perfectly well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh they knew exactly what they were doing. They also made her sing that song last so it was the last impression of her left in listeners ears. They gave Lauren and Scotty sweet and comfortable songs. I guess its all about the vanilla bland. 

They were so intend on portraying Haley as a B***. They had randy pound her over and over that one night until she feebly said something back. That was their intend. They wanted to get her angry then. 

She wasn't going to get in their way for their Nashville finale and they did everything they could to make sure of that. 

Saddest thing to me is when you look at other boards a lot of people actually bought into the Haley is a you know what, she talks back, she curses, all of that. Of course they always made sure to bleep her and edited those clips onto her home coming too. 
A confident woman is called names, that is what is saddest. But sweet baby talking crying Lauren is just so sweet. 

It hadn't been about actual singing and talent on that show for along time, and that is a shame.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

This entire season has been wasted in my opinion.  I don't think that they had the best singers they have ever had as has been repeatedly stated and certainly do not have the best two of this season in the finale.  These two have never come out of "their comfort zone" as has been requested numerous times and I don't remember them ever being called on it.  Early on I liked Scotty but he never brought anything new to his performances and became dull and predictable.  His weird facial expressions got very annoying and I got to where I don't watch the TV while he sings just listen.  I am a fan of country music and usually listen to the local country station on the radio at work, I don't expect to hear either one of them played on the country station anytime in the near future.

The results show was as long and drawn out as I predicted.  I expect next week to be just as agonizing and I don't really care who wins.  Will watch just to see the ones I would have liked to see in the finale.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm bummed about Haley, but not surprised. I guess I'm for Lauren. Scotty is a nice kid, with a good voice -- and no imagination. Lauren, I think, is a little too immature for all of this, but I do see her as more of an artist and more open to growing. My person never wins though.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> My person never wins though.


I got one, out of 10 seasons


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, my favorites (Pia and James) were voted off so I don't much care now who wins.  I was talking to my boss who has been watching it with his wife and after James' exit, he said he was done with it.  He says it is probably rigged anyway because of the infrastructure needed to be able to handle 95 million votes in just a two hour period.  He also thinks that they limit the trunks for each singer so they can rig the votes.  It's probably set up that way so the better singers don't get tied into American Idol legal contracts for an extended period.  I don't know about his thinking but I'm sure it's not just America's vote because the judges seem partial at times.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I always smile when I watch American Idol and the discussions about the voting. I been watching the Eurovision, a song contest for Euro Countries, since I was a small child. They manage to have 43 countries vote at the same time, and give the results in like 20 minutes, the same night.  . Can't vote for your own country, can vote up to 20 times.

All that and combined with getting all the live satellite feeds right during and after the votes, the incredible stage shows and the super sound even if streamed on the internet, shows me that AI really not doing that good of a job. 

I have learned though that my tastes do not go with the majority of americans, that is for sure.  

The thing about being tied to the show though, all of the top 12 or 10, can't remember now, sign a contract. They cannot do anything until they are released from it, unless they sign them. They have first dibs. The contract is usually up after the tour. So until then, they have to treat careful anyway. 

I am still waiting for someone from the earlier season to dare and tell all. Even with the risk of getting their pants sued off. A few have let things slip and then they muzzled them and they never spoke again.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I got one, out of 10 seasons


Which one?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Which one?


David Cook.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I have learned though that my tastes do not go with the majority of americans, that is for sure.


Somehow, most Americans seem to feel the same way. 



> The thing about being tied to the show though, all of the top 12 or 10, can't remember now, sign a contract. They cannot do anything until they are released from it, unless they sign them. They have first dibs. The contract is usually up after the tour. So until then, they have to treat careful anyway.


It's similar here. In cases like Adam Lambert, some think it's better he didn't win so he could do his own thing. He probably wouldn't have been happy - or as successful - having to so Idol-type music for any length of time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah yes Adam. His not winning was the biggest WTF.  . Love the Glambert  

And I know it comes up a lot about James supposedly being a copy of Adam. I like both of them, they are very different and in their own way. 

I wish sometimes Stephen Tyler had been on when Adam was on. But that was when Tyler was still someone useful, not the "everything is beautiful" parrot. This seasons, that is one of the biggest WTF's to me. What happend to Tyler.  . He had some promise in the beginning.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

James compared himself to Glambert at least once. I think they're both talented in their own right, but different from one another once you get past that note in common. I take that back, both of them have strong opinions on who they are as performers -- and their instincts are pretty good to terrific.

Heaven or hell? I know which one Randy Travis would pick.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That was one of my favorite performances on Idol of all time  . Did you see Randy's wifes face? Bwahhh. Its like the top of her head blew off. 

I don't shock easy, but even my jaw dropped, I was transfixed. So was my hubby  

When the chick who's name I forgot did a version of this on "Rockstar" I found it creepy, but Adams was mind blowing etheral. 

Travis " I don't know what to say about that boy" Bwahhhh  

That boy can do no wrong in my eyes.  . I found a concert clip of him in Amsterdam that is 12 minutes of pot smoking sexuality and mind blowing vocals all in one. There was a cloud of smoke in that room.  

And this is the stuff that has been missing from the show. There were very few and smaller kind of moments this year, Casey had some, Haley had some. But there are always those that will be remember for years to come.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to the Idol finale!  I put my name in for tickets months ago, and it finally came up this past week.  The funny thing is, I haven't watched one episode of Idol this year.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> James compared himself to Glambert at least once. I think they're both talented in their own right, but different from one another once you get past that note in common. I take that back, both of them have strong opinions on who they are as performers -- and their instincts are pretty good to terrific.
> 
> Heaven or hell? I know which one Randy Travis would pick.


Definitely heaven! Adam Lambert spoiled me against AI forever more. I loved every performance he did (incl Ring of Fire - thanks for the flashback; and it was Dalanya who did it on Rockstar Super Nova), and was always dying to see what he did next. My favourite of all his performances was Mad World and that is the only song my husband has ever downloaded onto our iPod. We saw Tears for Fears in concert last summer, and they opened with "Adam's" version of Mad World and I loved it...but still preferred Adam's. But I digress; the point of all this is that ever since Adam was on, no one has captured my attention the way he has. This season started out pretty well, but I couldn't be more disappointed in the final two and doubt I will even watch the finale because I really don't care who wins. And watching that clip reminded me too of how much I missed Simon this season - I really hope his new show isn't a letdown. I guess it's good that I feel so ambivalent about AI as it means I can cut down on my tv-watching!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MaryKingsley said:


> I'm going to the Idol finale! I put my name in for tickets months ago, and it finally came up this past week. The funny thing is, I haven't watched one episode of Idol this year.


Congrats, Mary! I may be a teeny bit jealous. Would love to see who they have perform on the finale. Hold up a sign that says "Kindleboards rocks", will ya?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Atunah said:


> When the chick who's name I forgot did a version of this on "Rockstar" I found it creepy, but Adams was mind blowing etheral.


Was that Suzy, maybe? I *love* Marty Casey from that show. Especially when he did 'Creep'.



> In cases like Adam Lambert, some think it's better he didn't win so he could do his own thing. He probably wouldn't have been happy - or as successful - having to so Idol-type music for any length of time.


Good point, Katie!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No, not Suzie, it was Dilana. Candy reminded me of the name. I didn't like Marty much though. I was fully behind JD. Second season Rockstar was a failure and now that winner is on "The Voice" as a contestant after Tommy tired of him.  . They are going to run out of shows to go on. 

I guess we wont really know until this Winter and next spring who of this years Group on AI is going to make it. They are busy with tour from the Final until October. They might record some stuff while on it, Adam did that, but it still takes some time to put the product out. I never heard much of last years contestants but I am waiting to see what Casey James comes up with, he was my horse then. 

After 10 years, the markets are getting saturated and I think the Country crowd is getting tired of getting all the leftover dumps, exibit A Danny Gokey  .


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

AnnetteL said:


> Still bummed that James won't be in the final to sing with Steven. That would have been seriously cool.
> 
> It's nice to think back to Daughtry and others who have made it big w/out winning, because my favorites didn't get to the top 3. I'm not all that passionate about any of the ones left. Usually I have one I'm really rooting for.


This is exactly how I feel. I'm just not sure that lowering the competitor's age is a good idea. As I mentioned before, they've got a built-in fanbase through their highschools who would love the recognition. If AI insists on doing this, then I think the judges should decide which of the bottom three goes home each week.

By the way, I'm impressed with the judges' respect for one another this year. It clearly shows, and despite Tyler's burst of profanities and frequent use of the word "beautiful" I liked the judges better this year than last.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Interview with James:

http://www.tvline.com/2011/05/idoloonies-james-durbin-american-idol-season-10-interview/


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> By the way, I'm impressed with the judges' respect for one another this year. It clearly shows, and despite Tyler's burst of profanities and frequent use of the word "beautiful" I liked the judges better this year than last.


I like them a lot too. But I wish they'd be a little more honest. They can't LOVE absolutely every single performance. And even if they do, I'd think there are times when they could offer suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow?  No comments about the show last night?  I voted for Lauren.  Scotty has a great voice for country.  Lauren has a great voice, period, and did really well.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Wow? No comments about the show last night? I voted for Lauren. Scotty has a great voice for country. Lauren has a great voice, period, and did really well.


I can't comment because for the first time ever, I didn't watch the whole show. Even the parts I "watched", I wasn't really paying attention to, i.e. washing the dishes with my head down while Scotty was singing (which is actually how I have to listen to him because his facial expressions drive me crazy) and checking my email during Lauren. I turned the tv off after the first two songs and went out and weeded my backyard - that is how not into AI I am this year - first time since the show started. I thought it was a farce that each of the judges awarded one "round" to each of them, and I also thought they set Lauren up for the sympathy vote by bringing the doctor out. I may not even tune in tonight, though if I do I will watch a recorded version so that I can skip through all (probably most) of the boring bits.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wasn't going to watch other than see David Cook, but hubby said lets watch it. It was already long over by then, so we watched on the DVR. It was the biggest hot mess I have watched in 9 years on this show. Pathetic final. The songs were bad, the singing was bad, the judges were just I don't know what. The kids looked like they didn't want to be there. It was embarrassing. 

Don't even get me started on the Doctor on stage and Lauren's stage mom singing along with Jesus arm while she sang that mother song. 

That song was on Kristy Lee Cooks album, she was on season 7 and actually sang a lot better than Lauren. 

That wasn't a final, I don't know what it was, but it wasn't no final. Total fail. Even Ryan was totally weird and didn't want to be there. I kept thinking looking at his face while he was painfully grinning, he just wants this to be over with. 

What a mess.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

The judges have definitely been almost too nice. Not that we need Simon back, but like others said, I got tired of hearing Steven call every song, "beautiful." Jennifer was the best judge this year, I think--positive and encouraging, but also giving solid advice and direction.

I think the results will be insanely close, but I'm going to predict Lauren, because a) she's not just country (Scotty's great, but he seems to be a one-trick pony) and b) it's been years since we've had a female winner, so I figure odds are, it's time.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I fast forwarded it through portions, but I'd prefer Lauren, I suppose. When Haley left, so did most of my interest.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Wow? No comments about the show last night? I voted for Lauren. Scotty has a great voice for country. Lauren has a great voice, period, and did really well.


I had no ideal it was on last night, I'm only a little bummed I missed it. I was out and recorded Glee... oh well. I really don't know, I'm thinking Scotty, cause all the little girls seem to love him. And of course they are the ones that vote. I have not cared enough about any contestants to vote. I have done it in the past but not this season.

I am enjoying the finale with all the big stars and old legends they are bringing back. I loved Scotty's duet with Tim McGraw but that is one of my favorite country songs ever... I more excited about SYTYCD being on tomorrow night than who will win this one!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My husband is a little concerned that I can identify Tim McGraw from just his silhouette and his face obscured by his hat.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I will admit I got teary when Scotty won. I am a sucker for that kind of extreme emotion. He seems like a very sweet kid and I just hope he can maintain that with all that will come his way now. He could be the male Carrie Underwood or the male Tanya Tucker! So young, I just worry, he seems solid in his family and faith though and that goes along way!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't really care about the end, it was obvious who won. Was there every a year with less an surprise at the result? 

But I got to see Judas Priest on American Idol  , friggin Judas Priest  . I was in heaven, right along with James  . James and Haleys both of their duet was totally awesome. 

And I actually liked Marc Anthony, dude looks like a corpse, but boy can he perform sexy. Well it was good until JLo came out to shake her booty  . I could have done without that. And Sheila E. Woah, I haven't seen her in a while. She's awesome. 

And Hailey showing how its done. That was fantastic. All I could think is, and why are Haley and James not in the final again? I mean really?  . Oh well. I'll pretend to be on the other side in Fringe and my alternate universe was James/Haley in the final at AI 2011  . 

From Judas Priest to Tom Jones  

Jacob still hurt my ears though. That was not good. 

I did have to laugh at Beyonce showing JLo how its done.  . Not a fan of her music and that melisma-ized mess she warbled out that never ended was horrendous, but woman knows how to perform. Live that is. Unlike Miss JLo who has to be spliced together from different tapings.

Oh well, thats over. Now to follow James and Haley's career to see how they do. I won't encounter Scotty and Lauren much as I don't listen to Country channels. I only watch their awards shows once in a while and the Grand ol Opry for good Country stuff. 

I also thought when Carry came out to sing with Lauren, Lauren, take a close look, this is what will happen to you. Carrie was not skinny when she was on the show. First thing they did was thin her down and tone her. That is what Lauren can look forward too in the biz. So they can add another blond country singer to the long lineup of blondes.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

*Shrug.*

Eager to see what James does after the tour.

See you all over on the SYTYCD thread!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> My husband is a little concerned that I can identify Tim McGraw from just his silhouette and his face obscured by his hat.


LOL - so can I - saw him in concert once - we were behind the stage - nicest view in the house.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

5 part Haley interview from TVLine. Been waiting for this, since Michael Slezak knows his stuff:

http://www.tvline.com/2011/06/idoloonies-haley-reinhart-american-idol-season-10-exit-interview/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> 5 part Haley interview from TVLine. Been waiting for this, since Michael Slezak knows his stuff:
> 
> http://www.tvline.com/2011/06/idoloonies-haley-reinhart-american-idol-season-10-exit-interview/


Thanks for posting that - makes me want to go download all her songs!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting that link, Michelle!  I watched all of the film clips and realized I didn't watch Idol with critical eyes in terms of the judges.  In the future I will.

I'd also forgotten how much I loved Haley's rendition of House of the Rising Sun.


----------

